# Missing Artifact on selbst gehostestes Maven Paket



## Mart (22. Dez 2021)

Ich kann mein Projekt lokal als Deploy ausführen und in C:\Users\ich\.m2 
wird das programm dann auch lokales repository abgelegt

wenn ich jedoch dieses nicht tue dann lädt meine pom das projekt auch nicht von github runter,sondern zeigt lieber an dass das artefakt "missing" ist... natürlich ist es missing es wurde auch nie heruntergeladen, es ist nicht da


ich hab einfach stur dies anleitung von github durcchgeballert ich habe keine ahnung was ich sonst tun sollte
immer hin ist es die anleitung von den machern von dem, also könnte man auch erwaarten dass die anleitung von github auch zu github passt








						Working with the Apache Maven registry - GitHub Docs
					

You can configure Apache Maven to publish packages to GitHub Packages and to use packages stored on GitHub Packages as dependencies in a Java project.




					docs.github.com


----------



## kneitzel (22. Dez 2021)

Dann hast Du vermutlich etwas falsch gemacht. Aber ohne Details ist es nur ein Herumraten:

Wie hast Du es denn konfiguriert in dem Projekt, in dem Du auf die Abhängigkeit zugreifen willst? Ist das Github als Repository entsprechend eingetragen? Laut Anleitung ist das ja nu bei dem Profil "github" hinterlegt. Nutzt Du dieses Profil auch?

Bekommst Du entsprechende Meldung, dass er versucht, etwas herunter laden? 
Hast Du es evtl. einmal versucht, als die Version noch nicht verfügbar war? Dann ist evtl. maven mit -U aufzurufen (Maven merkt sich, dass etwas nicht da war und versucht es nicht sofort erneut. Mit -U versucht maven erneut, Abhängigkeiten aufzulösen und herunter zu laden.)

Also bitte wie immer: Bring genaue Details: Was hast Du wie konfiguriert? Was gibt Maven alles aus?


----------



## Mart (22. Dez 2021)

[CODE lang="xml" title="Pom"]<project xmlns="http://maven.apache.org/POM/4.0.0" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" xsi:schemaLocation="http://maven.apache.org/POM/4.0.0 https://maven.apache.org/xsd/maven-4.0.0.xsd">
  <modelVersion>4.0.0</modelVersion>
  <groupId>rapidfxcore</groupId>
  <artifactId>de.github.yfons.rapidfx</artifactId>
  <version>1.0.8</version>
  <name>de.github.yfons.rapidfx</name>
<distributionManagement>
   <repository>
     <id>github</id>
     <name>GitHub yfons Apache Maven Packages</name>
     <url>https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg</url>
   </repository>
</distributionManagement>



    <build>
<resources>
    <resource>
        <directory>src/main/resources</directory>
        <includes>
            <include>**/*.fxml</include>
            <include>**/*.css</include>
            <include>**/*.properties</include>
        </includes>
    </resource>
</resources>

        <pluginManagement>
            <plugins>
    <plugin>
        <artifactId>maven-deploy-plugin</artifactId>
        <version>2.8.1</version>
    </plugin>

            <plugin>
                <artifactId>maven-compiler-plugin</artifactId>
                <version>3.8.1</version>
                <configuration>
                    <release>16</release>
                </configuration>
            </plugin>

            </plugins>
        </pluginManagement>
    </build>


  <dependencies>
      <!-- https://mvnrepository.com/artifact/org.openjfx/javafx-controls -->
    <dependency>
        <groupId>org.openjfx</groupId>
        <artifactId>javafx-controls</artifactId>
        <version>17</version>
    </dependency>
    <!-- https://mvnrepository.com/artifact/org.openjfx/javafx-graphics -->
    <dependency>
        <groupId>org.openjfx</groupId>
        <artifactId>javafx-graphics</artifactId>
        <version>17</version>
    </dependency>


  </dependencies>
</project>[/CODE]

das ist die pom wie in der Anleitung eig copy paste  nur dass ich den user und repository namen eingetragen habe -> sonst gar nix

die settings datei von der anleitung habe ich genaunso  raus kopiert und username und key eingetragen


maven gibt aus dass der dependency baum nicht auf gelöst werden kann

die pom wird in eclipse rot markiert weil das artefakt missing ist

in maven habe ich gar nichts eingestellt ob ich das profil nutze weis ich uach nicht, das repository ist public keine ahnung




in dem anderen projekt wo das rein soll habe ich die dependency von github genommen und rein kopiert aber das ist folgendermaßen

wenn ich in der lib
deploy als target laufen lasse lädt es alles ins git hoch, dann lädts alles runter auf C\user\.m2 das ist der download repository ordner für eclipse und dann findet das andere projekt das auch weils ja schon heruntergeladen ist
ABER
es speichert nichts in github außer diese Plazebo dependency, oder lässt sich nochmal über die dependency runter laden oder ähnliches
im prinzip lade ich es hoch damit ich es runter laden kann und dann ises futsch außer bei den lokalen repositorys + es ist in git eine abhängigkeit die im Moment nicht erreichbar ist



ich weis auch nicht was ich sonst noch hinzufügen könnte um das näher zu beschreiben ich hab copy paste die anleitung durchgemacht


----------



## Mart (22. Dez 2021)

falls es noch hilft wenn ich es erneut hochlade, scheitert es zwar aber macht in githubn  den neuen link und schiebt es trotzdem ins repositroy
keine ahnung was da gemacht wird, irgendwo in der mitte bricht es ab und aus irgendeinem grund kann die snapshot datei nicht transferiert werden

```
[INFO] Scanning for projects...
[INFO]
[INFO] ----------------< rapidfxcore:de.github.yfons.rapidfx >-----------------
[INFO] Building de.github.yfons.rapidfx 1.0.1123
[INFO] --------------------------------[ jar ]---------------------------------
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-resources-plugin:2.6:resources (default-resources) @ de.github.yfons.rapidfx ---
[WARNING] Using platform encoding (Cp1252 actually) to copy filtered resources, i.e. build is platform dependent!
[INFO] skip non existing resourceDirectory C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\src\main\resources
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-compiler-plugin:3.1:compile (default-compile) @ de.github.yfons.rapidfx ---
[INFO] Nothing to compile - all classes are up to date
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-resources-plugin:2.6:testResources (default-testResources) @ de.github.yfons.rapidfx ---
[WARNING] Using platform encoding (Cp1252 actually) to copy filtered resources, i.e. build is platform dependent!
[INFO] skip non existing resourceDirectory C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\src\test\resources
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-compiler-plugin:3.1:testCompile (default-testCompile) @ de.github.yfons.rapidfx ---
[INFO] Nothing to compile - all classes are up to date
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-surefire-plugin:2.12.4:test (default-test) @ de.github.yfons.rapidfx ---
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-jar-plugin:2.4:jar (default-jar) @ de.github.yfons.rapidfx ---
[INFO] Building jar: C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\target\de.github.yfons.rapidfx-1.0.1123.jar
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-install-plugin:2.4:install (default-install) @ de.github.yfons.rapidfx ---
[INFO] Installing C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\target\de.github.yfons.rapidfx-1.0.1123.jar to C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\rapidfxcore\de.github.yfons.rapidfx\1.0.1123\de.github.yfons.rapidfx-1.0.1123.jar
[INFO] Installing C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\pom.xml to C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\rapidfxcore\de.github.yfons.rapidfx\1.0.1123\de.github.yfons.rapidfx-1.0.1123.pom
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-deploy-plugin:2.7:deploy (default-deploy) @ de.github.yfons.rapidfx ---
[INFO] Uploading to : https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg/rapidfxcore/de.github.yfons.rapidfx/1.0.1123/de.github.yfons.rapidfx-1.0.1123.pom
[INFO] Uploading to : https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg/rapidfxcore/de.github.yfons.rapidfx/1.0.1123/de.github.yfons.rapidfx-1.0.1123.jar
[INFO] Uploaded to : https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg/rapidfxcore/de.github.yfons.rapidfx/1.0.1123/de.github.yfons.rapidfx-1.0.1123.pom (3.1 kB at 2.8 kB/s)
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO] BUILD FAILURE
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO] Total time:  4.019 s
[INFO] Finished at: 2021-12-22T10:52:44+01:00
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
[ERROR] Failed to execute goal org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-deploy-plugin:2.7:deploy (default-deploy) on project de.github.yfons.rapidfx: Failed to deploy artifacts: Could not transfer artifact rapidfxcore:de.github.yfons.rapidfx:jar:1.0.1123 from/to github (https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg): Failed to transfer https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg/rapidfxcore/de.github.yfons.rapidfx/1.0.1123/de.github.yfons.rapidfx-1.0.1123.jar. Error code 409, -> [Help 1]
[ERROR]
[ERROR] To see the full stack trace of the errors, re-run Maven with the -e switch.
[ERROR] Re-run Maven using the -X switch to enable full debug logging.
[ERROR]
[ERROR] For more information about the errors and possible solutions, please read the following articles:
[ERROR] [Help 1] http://cwiki.apache.org/confluence/display/MAVEN/MojoExecutionException
```


----------



## kneitzel (22. Dez 2021)

Also das ist doch jetzt das Projekt, das die Erstellung macht. Aber Dir ging es doch um ein Problem, die Abhängigkeit von Github zu laden.

Wenn das Deploy hin zu Github aber auf ein Fehler läuft, dann ist das evtl. auch schon die Erklärung, dass es eben nicht funktioniert, wenn Du versuchst, die Abhängigkeit von Maven laden zu lassen.


----------



## Mart (22. Dez 2021)

[CODE lang="java" title="mit deploy -X"][DEBUG]   (f) pomFile = C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\pom.xml
[DEBUG]   (s) skip = false
[DEBUG]   (f) updateReleaseInfo = false
[DEBUG] -- end configuration --
[INFO] Installing C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\target\de.github.yfons.rapidfx-1.0.1124.jar to C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\rapidfxcore\de.github.yfons.rapidfx\1.0.1124\de.github.yfons.rapidfx-1.0.1124.jar
[DEBUG] Skipped re-installing C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\target\de.github.yfons.rapidfx-1.0.1124.jar to C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\rapidfxcore\de.github.yfons.rapidfx\1.0.1124\de.github.yfons.rapidfx-1.0.1124.jar, seems unchanged
[DEBUG] Writing tracking file C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\rapidfxcore\de.github.yfons.rapidfx\1.0.1124\_remote.repositories
[INFO] Installing C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\pom.xml to C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\rapidfxcore\de.github.yfons.rapidfx\1.0.1124\de.github.yfons.rapidfx-1.0.1124.pom
[DEBUG] Writing tracking file C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\rapidfxcore\de.github.yfons.rapidfx\1.0.1124\_remote.repositories
[DEBUG] Installing rapidfxcore:de.github.yfons.rapidfx/maven-metadata.xml to C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\rapidfxcore\de.github.yfons.rapidfx\maven-metadata-local.xml
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-deploy-plugin:2.7:deploy (default-deploy) @ de.github.yfons.rapidfx ---
[DEBUG] Dependency collection stats {ConflictMarker.analyzeTime=67600, ConflictMarker.markTime=46200, ConflictMarker.nodeCount=32, ConflictIdSorter.graphTime=15700, ConflictIdSorter.topsortTime=14900, ConflictIdSorter.conflictIdCount=14, ConflictIdSorter.conflictIdCycleCount=0, ConflictResolver.totalTime=208700, ConflictResolver.conflictItemCount=32, DefaultDependencyCollector.collectTime=9684200, DefaultDependencyCollector.transformTime=371800}
[DEBUG] org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-deploy-plugin:jar:2.7
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven:maven-plugin-api:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven:maven-project:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-settings:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-profile:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-artifact-manager:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]          org.apache.maven:maven-repository-metadata:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-plugin-registry:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]       org.codehaus.plexuslexus-container-default:jar:1.0-alpha-9-stable-1:compile
[DEBUG]          junit:junit:jar:3.8.1:compile
[DEBUG]          classworlds:classworlds:jar:1.1-alpha-2:compile
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven:maven-model:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven:maven-artifact:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]    org.codehaus.plexuslexus-utils:jar:1.5.6:compile
[DEBUG] Created new class realm plugin>org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-deploy-plugin:2.7
[DEBUG] Importing foreign packages into class realm plugin>org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-deploy-plugin:2.7
[DEBUG]   Imported:  < maven.api
[DEBUG] Populating class realm plugin>org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-deploy-plugin:2.7
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-deploy-plugin:jar:2.7
[DEBUG]   Included: junit:junit:jar:3.8.1
[DEBUG]   Included: org.codehaus.plexuslexus-utils:jar:1.5.6
[DEBUG] Configuring mojo org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-deploy-plugin:2.7:deploy from plugin realm ClassRealm[plugin>org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-deploy-plugin:2.7, parent: jdk.internal.loader.ClassLoaders$AppClassLoader@6659c656]
[DEBUG] Configuring mojo 'org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-deploy-plugin:2.7:deploy' with basic configurator -->
[DEBUG]   (f) artifact = rapidfxcore:de.github.yfons.rapidfx:jar:1.0.1124
[DEBUG]   (f) attachedArtifacts = []
[DEBUG]   (s) localRepository =       id: local
      url: file:///C:/Users/marti/.m2/repository/
   layout: default
snapshots: [enabled => true, update => always]
 releases: [enabled => true, update => always]
   blocked: false

[DEBUG]   (f) offline = false
[DEBUG]   (f) packaging = jar
[DEBUG]   (f) pomFile = C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\pom.xml
[DEBUG]   (f) project = MavenProject: rapidfxcore:de.github.yfons.rapidfx:1.0.1124 @ C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\pom.xml
[DEBUG]   (f) retryFailedDeploymentCount = 1
[DEBUG]   (f) skip = false
[DEBUG]   (f) updateReleaseInfo = false
[DEBUG] -- end configuration --
[DEBUG] Using connector AetherRepositoryConnector with priority 100.0 for https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg with username=yfons, password=***
[INFO] Uploading to : https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg/rapidfxcore/de.github.yfons.rapidfx/1.0.1124/de.github.yfons.rapidfx-1.0.1124.jar
[INFO] Uploading to : https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg/rapidfxcore/de.github.yfons.rapidfx/1.0.1124/de.github.yfons.rapidfx-1.0.1124.pom
[INFO] Uploaded to : https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg/rapidfxcore/de.github.yfons.rapidfx/1.0.1124/de.github.yfons.rapidfx-1.0.1124.jar (72 kB at 55 kB/s)
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO] BUILD FAILURE
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO] Total time:  4.103 s
[INFO] Finished at: 2021-12-22T11:01:38+01:00
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
[ERROR] Failed to execute goal org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-deploy-plugin:2.7:deploy (default-deploy) on project de.github.yfons.rapidfx: Failed to deploy artifacts: Could not transfer artifact rapidfxcore:de.github.yfons.rapidfxom:1.0.1124 from/to github (https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg): Failed to transfer https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg/rapidfxcore/de.github.yfons.rapidfx/1.0.1124/de.github.yfons.rapidfx-1.0.1124.pom. Error code 409, -> [Help 1]
org.apache.maven.lifecycle.LifecycleExecutionException: Failed to execute goal org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-deploy-plugin:2.7:deploy (default-deploy) on project de.github.yfons.rapidfx: Failed to deploy artifacts: Could not transfer artifact rapidfxcore:de.github.yfons.rapidfxom:1.0.1124 from/to github (https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg): Failed to transfer https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg/rapidfxcore/de.github.yfons.rapidfx/1.0.1124/de.github.yfons.rapidfx-1.0.1124.pom. Error code 409,
    at org.apache.maven.lifecycle.internal.MojoExecutor.execute(MojoExecutor.java:215)
    at org.apache.maven.lifecycle.internal.MojoExecutor.execute(MojoExecutor.java:156)
    at org.apache.maven.lifecycle.internal.MojoExecutor.execute(MojoExecutor.java:148)
    at org.apache.maven.lifecycle.internal.LifecycleModuleBuilder.buildProject(LifecycleModuleBuilder.java:117)
    at org.apache.maven.lifecycle.internal.LifecycleModuleBuilder.buildProject(LifecycleModuleBuilder.java:81)
    at org.apache.maven.lifecycle.internal.builder.singlethreaded.SingleThreadedBuilder.build(SingleThreadedBuilder.java:56)
    at org.apache.maven.lifecycle.internal.LifecycleStarter.execute(LifecycleStarter.java:128)
    at org.apache.maven.DefaultMaven.doExecute(DefaultMaven.java:305)
    at org.apache.maven.DefaultMaven.doExecute(DefaultMaven.java:192)
    at org.apache.maven.DefaultMaven.execute(DefaultMaven.java:105)
    at org.apache.maven.cli.MavenCli.execute(MavenCli.java:957)
    at org.apache.maven.cli.MavenCli.doMain(MavenCli.java:289)
    at org.apache.maven.cli.MavenCli.main(MavenCli.java:193)
    at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
    at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:77)
    at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:43)
    at java.base/java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:568)
    at org.codehaus.plexus.classworlds.launcher.Launcher.launchEnhanced(Launcher.java:282)
    at org.codehaus.plexus.classworlds.launcher.Launcher.launch(Launcher.java:225)
    at org.codehaus.plexus.classworlds.launcher.Launcher.mainWithExitCode(Launcher.java:406)
    at org.codehaus.plexus.classworlds.launcher.Launcher.main(Launcher.java:347)
Caused by: org.apache.maven.plugin.MojoExecutionException: Failed to deploy artifacts: Could not transfer artifact rapidfxcore:de.github.yfons.rapidfxom:1.0.1124 from/to github (https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg): Failed to transfer https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg/rapidfxcore/de.github.yfons.rapidfx/1.0.1124/de.github.yfons.rapidfx-1.0.1124.pom. Error code 409,
    at org.apache.maven.plugin.deploy.DeployMojo.execute(DeployMojo.java:193)
    at org.apache.maven.plugin.DefaultBuildPluginManager.executeMojo(DefaultBuildPluginManager.java:137)
    at org.apache.maven.lifecycle.internal.MojoExecutor.execute(MojoExecutor.java:210)
    ... 20 more
Caused by: org.apache.maven.artifact.deployer.ArtifactDeploymentException: Failed to deploy artifacts: Could not transfer artifact rapidfxcore:de.github.yfons.rapidfxom:1.0.1124 from/to github (https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg): Failed to transfer https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg/rapidfxcore/de.github.yfons.rapidfx/1.0.1124/de.github.yfons.rapidfx-1.0.1124.pom. Error code 409,
    at org.apache.maven.artifact.deployer.DefaultArtifactDeployer.deploy(DefaultArtifactDeployer.java:146)
    at org.apache.maven.plugin.deploy.AbstractDeployMojo.deploy(AbstractDeployMojo.java:167)
    at org.apache.maven.plugin.deploy.DeployMojo.execute(DeployMojo.java:157)
    ... 22 more
Caused by: org.eclipse.aether.deployment.DeploymentException: Failed to deploy artifacts: Could not transfer artifact rapidfxcore:de.github.yfons.rapidfxom:1.0.1124 from/to github (https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg): Failed to transfer https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg/rapidfxcore/de.github.yfons.rapidfx/1.0.1124/de.github.yfons.rapidfx-1.0.1124.pom. Error code 409,
    at org.eclipse.aether.internal.impl.DefaultDeployer.deploy(DefaultDeployer.java:302)
    at org.eclipse.aether.internal.impl.DefaultDeployer.deploy(DefaultDeployer.java:213)
    at org.eclipse.aether.internal.impl.DefaultRepositorySystem.deploy(DefaultRepositorySystem.java:386)
    at org.apache.maven.artifact.deployer.DefaultArtifactDeployer.deploy(DefaultArtifactDeployer.java:142)
    ... 24 more
Caused by: org.eclipse.aether.transfer.ArtifactTransferException: Could not transfer artifact rapidfxcore:de.github.yfons.rapidfxom:1.0.1124 from/to github (https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg): Failed to transfer https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg/rapidfxcore/de.github.yfons.rapidfx/1.0.1124/de.github.yfons.rapidfx-1.0.1124.pom. Error code 409,
    at io.takari.aether.connector.AetherRepositoryConnector$2.wrap(AetherRepositoryConnector.java:889)
    at io.takari.aether.connector.AetherRepositoryConnector$2.wrap(AetherRepositoryConnector.java:1)
    at io.takari.aether.connector.AetherRepositoryConnector$PutTask.flush(AetherRepositoryConnector.java:732)
    at io.takari.aether.connector.AetherRepositoryConnector.put(AetherRepositoryConnector.java:373)
    at org.eclipse.aether.internal.impl.DefaultDeployer.deploy(DefaultDeployer.java:295)
    ... 27 more
Caused by: io.takari.aether.connector.TransferException: Failed to transfer https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg/rapidfxcore/de.github.yfons.rapidfx/1.0.1124/de.github.yfons.rapidfx-1.0.1124.pom. Error code 409,
    at io.takari.aether.connector.AetherRepositoryConnector.handleResponseCode(AetherRepositoryConnector.java:401)
    at io.takari.aether.connector.AetherRepositoryConnector.access$8(AetherRepositoryConnector.java:391)
    at io.takari.aether.connector.AetherRepositoryConnector$PutTask.run(AetherRepositoryConnector.java:703)
    at java.base/java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor.runWorker(ThreadPoolExecutor.java:1136)
    at java.base/java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor$Worker.run(ThreadPoolExecutor.java:635)
    at java.base/java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:833)
[ERROR]
[ERROR]
[ERROR] For more information about the errors and possible solutions, please read the following articles:
[ERROR] [Help 1] http://cwiki.apache.org/confluence/display/MAVEN/MojoExecutionException[/CODE]
es ist gefühlt zufalls baisert

im moment probiere ich einfach nur paar versions zahlen aus ohne überhaupt an der pom oder ähnliches irgendwas zu ändern

manchmal gehts , manchmal nicht dependency problem ist aber immer da


```
[INFO] Scanning for projects...
[INFO]
[INFO] ----------------< rapidfxcore:de.github.yfons.rapidfx >-----------------
[INFO] Building de.github.yfons.rapidfx 1.0.123456
[INFO] --------------------------------[ jar ]---------------------------------
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-resources-plugin:2.6:resources (default-resources) @ de.github.yfons.rapidfx ---
[WARNING] Using platform encoding (Cp1252 actually) to copy filtered resources, i.e. build is platform dependent!
[INFO] skip non existing resourceDirectory C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\src\main\resources
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-compiler-plugin:3.8.1:compile (default-compile) @ de.github.yfons.rapidfx ---
[INFO] Nothing to compile - all classes are up to date
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-resources-plugin:2.6:testResources (default-testResources) @ de.github.yfons.rapidfx ---
[WARNING] Using platform encoding (Cp1252 actually) to copy filtered resources, i.e. build is platform dependent!
[INFO] skip non existing resourceDirectory C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\src\test\resources
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-compiler-plugin:3.8.1:testCompile (default-testCompile) @ de.github.yfons.rapidfx ---
[INFO] Nothing to compile - all classes are up to date
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-surefire-plugin:2.12.4:test (default-test) @ de.github.yfons.rapidfx ---
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-jar-plugin:2.4:jar (default-jar) @ de.github.yfons.rapidfx ---
[INFO] Building jar: C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\target\de.github.yfons.rapidfx-1.0.123456.jar
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-install-plugin:2.4:install (default-install) @ de.github.yfons.rapidfx ---
[INFO] Installing C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\target\de.github.yfons.rapidfx-1.0.123456.jar to C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\rapidfxcore\de.github.yfons.rapidfx\1.0.123456\de.github.yfons.rapidfx-1.0.123456.jar
[INFO] Installing C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\pom.xml to C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\rapidfxcore\de.github.yfons.rapidfx\1.0.123456\de.github.yfons.rapidfx-1.0.123456.pom
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-deploy-plugin:2.8.1:deploy (default-deploy) @ de.github.yfons.rapidfx ---
[INFO] Uploading to : https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg/rapidfxcore/de.github.yfons.rapidfx/1.0.123456/de.github.yfons.rapidfx-1.0.123456.pom
[INFO] Uploading to : https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg/rapidfxcore/de.github.yfons.rapidfx/1.0.123456/de.github.yfons.rapidfx-1.0.123456.jar
[INFO] Uploaded to : https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg/rapidfxcore/de.github.yfons.rapidfx/1.0.123456/de.github.yfons.rapidfx-1.0.123456.jar (73 kB at 58 kB/s)
[INFO] Uploaded to : https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg/rapidfxcore/de.github.yfons.rapidfx/1.0.123456/de.github.yfons.rapidfx-1.0.123456.pom (3.9 kB at 2.9 kB/s)
[INFO] Downloading from : https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg/rapidfxcore/de.github.yfons.rapidfx/maven-metadata.xml
[INFO] Downloaded from : https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg/rapidfxcore/de.github.yfons.rapidfx/maven-metadata.xml (369 B at 880 B/s)
[INFO] Uploading to : https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg/rapidfxcore/de.github.yfons.rapidfx/maven-metadata.xml
[INFO] Uploaded to : https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg/rapidfxcore/de.github.yfons.rapidfx/maven-metadata.xml (518 B at 4.9 kB/s)
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO] BUILD SUCCESS
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO] Total time:  5.388 s
[INFO] Finished at: 2021-12-22T11:08:52+01:00
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
```


----------



## Mart (22. Dez 2021)

wenn ich von der gitignore datei alles raus lösche , wo auch /target/ drin gestanden ist bekomme ich einen nicht autohrized 401 error, ich hab zwar einen token mit allen rechten , hab auch neue versions nummer 
aber das reicht nicht für die authentifizierung


----------



## Mart (22. Dez 2021)

habe mal fehlermeldung aus geben lassen für dne token der alle rechte hat, aber keine rechte hat


```
Apache Maven 3.8.1 (05c21c65bdfed0f71a2f2ada8b84da59348c4c5d)
Maven home: C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\EMBEDDED
Java version: 17.0.1, vendor: Eclipse Adoptium, runtime: C:\Users\marti\.p2\pool\plugins\org.eclipse.justj.openjdk.hotspot.jre.full.win32.x86_64_17.0.1.v20211116-1657\jre
Default locale: de_DE, platform encoding: Cp1252
OS name: "windows 10", version: "10.0", arch: "amd64", family: "windows"
[DEBUG] Created new class realm maven.api
[DEBUG] Importing foreign packages into class realm maven.api
[DEBUG]   Imported: javax.annotation.* < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: javax.annotation.security.* < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: javax.enterprise.inject.* < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: javax.enterprise.util.* < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: javax.inject.* < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.apache.maven.* < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.apache.maven.artifact < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.apache.maven.classrealm < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.apache.maven.cli < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.apache.maven.configuration < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.apache.maven.exception < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.apache.maven.execution < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.apache.maven.execution.scope < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.apache.maven.lifecycle < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.apache.maven.model < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.apache.maven.monitor < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.apache.maven.plugin < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.apache.maven.profiles < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.apache.maven.project < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.apache.maven.reporting < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.apache.maven.repository < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.apache.maven.rtinfo < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.apache.maven.settings < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.apache.maven.toolchain < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.apache.maven.usability < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.apache.maven.wagon.* < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.apache.maven.wagon.authentication < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.apache.maven.wagon.authorization < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.apache.maven.wagon.events < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.apache.maven.wagon.observers < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.apache.maven.wagon.proxy < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.apache.maven.wagon.repository < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.apache.maven.wagon.resource < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.codehaus.classworlds < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.codehaus.plexus.* < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.codehaus.plexus.classworlds < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.codehaus.plexus.component < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.codehaus.plexus.configuration < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.codehaus.plexus.container < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.codehaus.plexus.context < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.codehaus.plexus.lifecycle < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.codehaus.plexus.logging < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.codehaus.plexus.personality < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.codehaus.plexus.util.xml.Xpp3Dom < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.codehaus.plexus.util.xml.pull.XmlPullParser < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.codehaus.plexus.util.xml.pull.XmlPullParserException < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.codehaus.plexus.util.xml.pull.XmlSerializer < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.eclipse.aether.* < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.eclipse.aether.artifact < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.eclipse.aether.collection < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.eclipse.aether.deployment < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.eclipse.aether.graph < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.eclipse.aether.impl < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.eclipse.aether.installation < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.eclipse.aether.internal.impl < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.eclipse.aether.metadata < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.eclipse.aether.repository < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.eclipse.aether.resolution < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.eclipse.aether.spi < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.eclipse.aether.transfer < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.eclipse.aether.version < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.fusesource.jansi.* < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.slf4j.* < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.slf4j.event.* < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.slf4j.helpers.* < plexus.core
[DEBUG]   Imported: org.slf4j.spi.* < plexus.core
[DEBUG] Populating class realm maven.api
[INFO] Error stacktraces are turned on.
[DEBUG] Message scheme: plain
[DEBUG] Reading global settings from settings.xml
[DEBUG] Reading user settings from C:\Users\marti\.m2\settings.xml
[DEBUG] Reading global toolchains from toolchains.xml
[DEBUG] Reading user toolchains from C:\Users\marti\.m2\toolchains.xml
[DEBUG] Using local repository at C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository
[DEBUG] Using manager EnhancedLocalRepositoryManager with priority 10.0 for C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository
[INFO] Scanning for projects...
[DEBUG] Extension realms for project rapidfxcore:de.github.yfons.rapidfx:jar:1.111.858: (none)
[DEBUG] Looking up lifecycle mappings for packaging jar from ClassRealm[plexus.core, parent: null]
[DEBUG] === REACTOR BUILD PLAN ================================================
[DEBUG] Project: rapidfxcore:de.github.yfons.rapidfx:jar:1.111.858
[DEBUG] Tasks:   [deploy]
[DEBUG] Style:   Regular
[DEBUG] =======================================================================
[INFO]
[INFO] ----------------< rapidfxcore:de.github.yfons.rapidfx >-----------------
[INFO] Building de.github.yfons.rapidfx 1.111.858
[INFO] --------------------------------[ jar ]---------------------------------
[DEBUG] Lifecycle default -> [validate, initialize, generate-sources, process-sources, generate-resources, process-resources, compile, process-classes, generate-test-sources, process-test-sources, generate-test-resources, process-test-resources, test-compile, process-test-classes, test, prepare-package, package, pre-integration-test, integration-test, post-integration-test, verify, install, deploy]
[DEBUG] Lifecycle clean -> [pre-clean, clean, post-clean]
[DEBUG] Lifecycle site -> [pre-site, site, post-site, site-deploy]
[DEBUG] Lifecycle default -> [validate, initialize, generate-sources, process-sources, generate-resources, process-resources, compile, process-classes, generate-test-sources, process-test-sources, generate-test-resources, process-test-resources, test-compile, process-test-classes, test, prepare-package, package, pre-integration-test, integration-test, post-integration-test, verify, install, deploy]
[DEBUG] Lifecycle clean -> [pre-clean, clean, post-clean]
[DEBUG] Lifecycle site -> [pre-site, site, post-site, site-deploy]
[DEBUG] Lifecycle default -> [validate, initialize, generate-sources, process-sources, generate-resources, process-resources, compile, process-classes, generate-test-sources, process-test-sources, generate-test-resources, process-test-resources, test-compile, process-test-classes, test, prepare-package, package, pre-integration-test, integration-test, post-integration-test, verify, install, deploy]
[DEBUG] Lifecycle clean -> [pre-clean, clean, post-clean]
[DEBUG] Lifecycle site -> [pre-site, site, post-site, site-deploy]
[DEBUG] Lifecycle default -> [validate, initialize, generate-sources, process-sources, generate-resources, process-resources, compile, process-classes, generate-test-sources, process-test-sources, generate-test-resources, process-test-resources, test-compile, process-test-classes, test, prepare-package, package, pre-integration-test, integration-test, post-integration-test, verify, install, deploy]
[DEBUG] Lifecycle clean -> [pre-clean, clean, post-clean]
[DEBUG] Lifecycle site -> [pre-site, site, post-site, site-deploy]
[DEBUG] Lifecycle default -> [validate, initialize, generate-sources, process-sources, generate-resources, process-resources, compile, process-classes, generate-test-sources, process-test-sources, generate-test-resources, process-test-resources, test-compile, process-test-classes, test, prepare-package, package, pre-integration-test, integration-test, post-integration-test, verify, install, deploy]
[DEBUG] Lifecycle clean -> [pre-clean, clean, post-clean]
[DEBUG] Lifecycle site -> [pre-site, site, post-site, site-deploy]
[DEBUG] Lifecycle default -> [validate, initialize, generate-sources, process-sources, generate-resources, process-resources, compile, process-classes, generate-test-sources, process-test-sources, generate-test-resources, process-test-resources, test-compile, process-test-classes, test, prepare-package, package, pre-integration-test, integration-test, post-integration-test, verify, install, deploy]
[DEBUG] Lifecycle clean -> [pre-clean, clean, post-clean]
[DEBUG] Lifecycle site -> [pre-site, site, post-site, site-deploy]
[DEBUG] Lifecycle default -> [validate, initialize, generate-sources, process-sources, generate-resources, process-resources, compile, process-classes, generate-test-sources, process-test-sources, generate-test-resources, process-test-resources, test-compile, process-test-classes, test, prepare-package, package, pre-integration-test, integration-test, post-integration-test, verify, install, deploy]
[DEBUG] Lifecycle clean -> [pre-clean, clean, post-clean]
[DEBUG] Lifecycle site -> [pre-site, site, post-site, site-deploy]
[DEBUG] Lifecycle default -> [validate, initialize, generate-sources, process-sources, generate-resources, process-resources, compile, process-classes, generate-test-sources, process-test-sources, generate-test-resources, process-test-resources, test-compile, process-test-classes, test, prepare-package, package, pre-integration-test, integration-test, post-integration-test, verify, install, deploy]
[DEBUG] Lifecycle clean -> [pre-clean, clean, post-clean]
[DEBUG] Lifecycle site -> [pre-site, site, post-site, site-deploy]
[DEBUG] Lifecycle default -> [validate, initialize, generate-sources, process-sources, generate-resources, process-resources, compile, process-classes, generate-test-sources, process-test-sources, generate-test-resources, process-test-resources, test-compile, process-test-classes, test, prepare-package, package, pre-integration-test, integration-test, post-integration-test, verify, install, deploy]
[DEBUG] Lifecycle clean -> [pre-clean, clean, post-clean]
[DEBUG] Lifecycle site -> [pre-site, site, post-site, site-deploy]
[DEBUG] === PROJECT BUILD PLAN ================================================
[DEBUG] Project:       rapidfxcore:de.github.yfons.rapidfx:1.111.858
[DEBUG] Dependencies (collect): []
[DEBUG] Dependencies (resolve): [compile, runtime, test]
[DEBUG] Repositories (dependencies): [central (https://repo1.maven.org/maven2, default, releases+snapshots), github (https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg, default, releases+snapshots)]
[DEBUG] Repositories (plugins)     : [central (https://repo.maven.apache.org/maven2, default, releases)]
[DEBUG] -----------------------------------------------------------------------
[DEBUG] Goal:          org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-resources-plugin:2.6:resources (default-resources)
[DEBUG] Style:         Regular
[DEBUG] Configuration: <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<configuration>
  <buildFilters default-value="${project.build.filters}"/>
  <encoding default-value="${project.build.sourceEncoding}">${encoding}</encoding>
  <escapeString>${maven.resources.escapeString}</escapeString>
  <escapeWindowsPaths default-value="true">${maven.resources.escapeWindowsPaths}</escapeWindowsPaths>
  <includeEmptyDirs default-value="false">${maven.resources.includeEmptyDirs}</includeEmptyDirs>
  <outputDirectory default-value="${project.build.outputDirectory}"/>
  <overwrite default-value="false">${maven.resources.overwrite}</overwrite>
  <project default-value="${project}"/>
  <resources default-value="${project.resources}"/>
  <session default-value="${session}"/>
  <supportMultiLineFiltering default-value="false">${maven.resources.supportMultiLineFiltering}</supportMultiLineFiltering>
  <useBuildFilters default-value="true"/>
  <useDefaultDelimiters default-value="true"/>
</configuration>
[DEBUG] -----------------------------------------------------------------------
[DEBUG] Goal:          org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-compiler-plugin:3.8.1:compile (default-compile)
[DEBUG] Style:         Regular
[DEBUG] Configuration: <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<configuration>
  <basedir default-value="${basedir}"/>
  <buildDirectory default-value="${project.build.directory}"/>
  <compilePath default-value="${project.compileClasspathElements}"/>
  <compileSourceRoots default-value="${project.compileSourceRoots}"/>
  <compilerId default-value="javac">${maven.compiler.compilerId}</compilerId>
  <compilerReuseStrategy default-value="${reuseCreated}">${maven.compiler.compilerReuseStrategy}</compilerReuseStrategy>
  <compilerVersion>${maven.compiler.compilerVersion}</compilerVersion>
  <debug default-value="true">${maven.compiler.debug}</debug>
  <debuglevel>${maven.compiler.debuglevel}</debuglevel>
  <encoding default-value="${project.build.sourceEncoding}">${encoding}</encoding>
  <executable>${maven.compiler.executable}</executable>
  <failOnError default-value="true">${maven.compiler.failOnError}</failOnError>
  <failOnWarning default-value="false">${maven.compiler.failOnWarning}</failOnWarning>
  <forceJavacCompilerUse default-value="false">${maven.compiler.forceJavacCompilerUse}</forceJavacCompilerUse>
  <fork default-value="false">${maven.compiler.fork}</fork>
  <generatedSourcesDirectory default-value="${project.build.directory}/generated-sources/annotations"/>
  <maxmem>${maven.compiler.maxmem}</maxmem>
  <meminitial>${maven.compiler.meminitial}</meminitial>
  <mojoExecution default-value="${mojoExecution}"/>
  <optimize default-value="false">${maven.compiler.optimize}</optimize>
  <outputDirectory default-value="${project.build.outputDirectory}"/>
  <parameters default-value="false">${maven.compiler.parameters}</parameters>
  <project default-value="${project}"/>
  <projectArtifact default-value="${project.artifact}"/>
  <release>16</release>
  <session default-value="${session}"/>
  <showDeprecation default-value="false">${maven.compiler.showDeprecation}</showDeprecation>
  <showWarnings default-value="false">${maven.compiler.showWarnings}</showWarnings>
  <skipMain>${maven.main.skip}</skipMain>
  <skipMultiThreadWarning default-value="false">${maven.compiler.skipMultiThreadWarning}</skipMultiThreadWarning>
  <source default-value="1.6">${maven.compiler.source}</source>
  <staleMillis default-value="0">${lastModGranularityMs}</staleMillis>
  <target default-value="1.6">${maven.compiler.target}</target>
  <useIncrementalCompilation default-value="true">${maven.compiler.useIncrementalCompilation}</useIncrementalCompilation>
  <verbose default-value="false">${maven.compiler.verbose}</verbose>
</configuration>
[DEBUG] -----------------------------------------------------------------------
[DEBUG] Goal:          org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-resources-plugin:2.6:testResources (default-testResources)
[DEBUG] Style:         Regular
[DEBUG] Configuration: <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<configuration>
  <buildFilters default-value="${project.build.filters}"/>
  <encoding default-value="${project.build.sourceEncoding}">${encoding}</encoding>
  <escapeString>${maven.resources.escapeString}</escapeString>
  <escapeWindowsPaths default-value="true">${maven.resources.escapeWindowsPaths}</escapeWindowsPaths>
  <includeEmptyDirs default-value="false">${maven.resources.includeEmptyDirs}</includeEmptyDirs>
  <outputDirectory default-value="${project.build.testOutputDirectory}"/>
  <overwrite default-value="false">${maven.resources.overwrite}</overwrite>
  <project default-value="${project}"/>
  <resources default-value="${project.testResources}"/>
  <session default-value="${session}"/>
  <skip>${maven.test.skip}</skip>
  <supportMultiLineFiltering default-value="false">${maven.resources.supportMultiLineFiltering}</supportMultiLineFiltering>
  <useBuildFilters default-value="true"/>
  <useDefaultDelimiters default-value="true"/>
</configuration>
[DEBUG] -----------------------------------------------------------------------
[DEBUG] Goal:          org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-compiler-plugin:3.8.1:testCompile (default-testCompile)
[DEBUG] Style:         Regular
[DEBUG] Configuration: <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<configuration>
  <basedir default-value="${basedir}"/>
  <buildDirectory default-value="${project.build.directory}"/>
  <compilePath default-value="${project.compileClasspathElements}"/>
  <compileSourceRoots default-value="${project.testCompileSourceRoots}"/>
  <compilerId default-value="javac">${maven.compiler.compilerId}</compilerId>
  <compilerReuseStrategy default-value="${reuseCreated}">${maven.compiler.compilerReuseStrategy}</compilerReuseStrategy>
  <compilerVersion>${maven.compiler.compilerVersion}</compilerVersion>
  <debug default-value="true">${maven.compiler.debug}</debug>
  <debuglevel>${maven.compiler.debuglevel}</debuglevel>
  <encoding default-value="${project.build.sourceEncoding}">${encoding}</encoding>
  <executable>${maven.compiler.executable}</executable>
  <failOnError default-value="true">${maven.compiler.failOnError}</failOnError>
  <failOnWarning default-value="false">${maven.compiler.failOnWarning}</failOnWarning>
  <forceJavacCompilerUse default-value="false">${maven.compiler.forceJavacCompilerUse}</forceJavacCompilerUse>
  <fork default-value="false">${maven.compiler.fork}</fork>
  <generatedTestSourcesDirectory default-value="${project.build.directory}/generated-test-sources/test-annotations"/>
  <maxmem>${maven.compiler.maxmem}</maxmem>
  <meminitial>${maven.compiler.meminitial}</meminitial>
  <mojoExecution default-value="${mojoExecution}"/>
  <optimize default-value="false">${maven.compiler.optimize}</optimize>
  <outputDirectory default-value="${project.build.testOutputDirectory}"/>
  <parameters default-value="false">${maven.compiler.parameters}</parameters>
  <project default-value="${project}"/>
  <release>16</release>
  <session default-value="${session}"/>
  <showDeprecation default-value="false">${maven.compiler.showDeprecation}</showDeprecation>
  <showWarnings default-value="false">${maven.compiler.showWarnings}</showWarnings>
  <skip>${maven.test.skip}</skip>
  <skipMultiThreadWarning default-value="false">${maven.compiler.skipMultiThreadWarning}</skipMultiThreadWarning>
  <source default-value="1.6">${maven.compiler.source}</source>
  <staleMillis default-value="0">${lastModGranularityMs}</staleMillis>
  <target default-value="1.6">${maven.compiler.target}</target>
  <testPath default-value="${project.testClasspathElements}"/>
  <testRelease>${maven.compiler.testRelease}</testRelease>
  <testSource>${maven.compiler.testSource}</testSource>
  <testTarget>${maven.compiler.testTarget}</testTarget>
  <useIncrementalCompilation default-value="true">${maven.compiler.useIncrementalCompilation}</useIncrementalCompilation>
  <verbose default-value="false">${maven.compiler.verbose}</verbose>
</configuration>
[DEBUG] -----------------------------------------------------------------------
[DEBUG] Goal:          org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-surefire-plugin:2.12.4:test (default-test)
[DEBUG] Style:         Regular
[DEBUG] Configuration: <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<configuration>
  <argLine>${argLine}</argLine>
  <basedir default-value="${basedir}"/>
  <childDelegation default-value="false">${childDelegation}</childDelegation>
  <classesDirectory default-value="${project.build.outputDirectory}"/>
  <debugForkedProcess>${maven.surefire.debug}</debugForkedProcess>
  <disableXmlReport default-value="false">${disableXmlReport}</disableXmlReport>
  <enableAssertions default-value="true">${enableAssertions}</enableAssertions>
  <excludedGroups>${excludedGroups}</excludedGroups>
  <failIfNoSpecifiedTests>${surefire.failIfNoSpecifiedTests}</failIfNoSpecifiedTests>
  <failIfNoTests>${failIfNoTests}</failIfNoTests>
  <forkMode default-value="once">${forkMode}</forkMode>
  <forkedProcessTimeoutInSeconds>${surefire.timeout}</forkedProcessTimeoutInSeconds>
  <groups>${groups}</groups>
  <junitArtifactName default-value="junit:junit">${junitArtifactName}</junitArtifactName>
  <jvm>${jvm}</jvm>
  <localRepository default-value="${localRepository}"/>
  <objectFactory>${objectFactory}</objectFactory>
  <parallel>${parallel}</parallel>
  <parallelMavenExecution default-value="${session.parallel}"/>
  <perCoreThreadCount default-value="true">${perCoreThreadCount}</perCoreThreadCount>
  <pluginArtifactMap>${plugin.artifactMap}</pluginArtifactMap>
  <pluginDescriptor default-value="${plugin}"/>
  <printSummary default-value="true">${surefire.printSummary}</printSummary>
  <projectArtifactMap>${project.artifactMap}</projectArtifactMap>
  <redirectTestOutputToFile default-value="false">${maven.test.redirectTestOutputToFile}</redirectTestOutputToFile>
  <remoteRepositories default-value="${project.pluginArtifactRepositories}"/>
  <reportFormat default-value="brief">${surefire.reportFormat}</reportFormat>
  <reportNameSuffix default-value="">${surefire.reportNameSuffix}</reportNameSuffix>
  <reportsDirectory default-value="${project.build.directory}/surefire-reports"/>
  <runOrder default-value="filesystem"/>
  <skip default-value="false">${maven.test.skip}</skip>
  <skipExec>${maven.test.skip.exec}</skipExec>
  <skipTests default-value="false">${skipTests}</skipTests>
  <test>${test}</test>
  <testClassesDirectory default-value="${project.build.testOutputDirectory}"/>
  <testFailureIgnore default-value="false">${maven.test.failure.ignore}</testFailureIgnore>
  <testNGArtifactName default-value="org.testng:testng">${testNGArtifactName}</testNGArtifactName>
  <testSourceDirectory default-value="${project.build.testSourceDirectory}"/>
  <threadCount>${threadCount}</threadCount>
  <trimStackTrace default-value="true">${trimStackTrace}</trimStackTrace>
  <useFile default-value="true">${surefire.useFile}</useFile>
  <useManifestOnlyJar default-value="true">${surefire.useManifestOnlyJar}</useManifestOnlyJar>
  <useSystemClassLoader default-value="true">${surefire.useSystemClassLoader}</useSystemClassLoader>
  <useUnlimitedThreads default-value="false">${useUnlimitedThreads}</useUnlimitedThreads>
  <workingDirectory>${basedir}</workingDirectory>
  <project default-value="${project}"/>
  <session default-value="${session}"/>
</configuration>
[DEBUG] -----------------------------------------------------------------------
[DEBUG] Goal:          org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-jar-plugin:2.4:jar (default-jar)
[DEBUG] Style:         Regular
[DEBUG] Configuration: <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<configuration>
  <classesDirectory default-value="${project.build.outputDirectory}"/>
  <defaultManifestFile default-value="${project.build.outputDirectory}/META-INF/MANIFEST.MF"/>
  <finalName default-value="${project.build.finalName}">${jar.finalName}</finalName>
  <forceCreation default-value="false">${jar.forceCreation}</forceCreation>
  <outputDirectory default-value="${project.build.directory}"/>
  <project default-value="${project}"/>
  <session default-value="${session}"/>
  <skipIfEmpty default-value="false">${jar.skipIfEmpty}</skipIfEmpty>
  <useDefaultManifestFile default-value="false">${jar.useDefaultManifestFile}</useDefaultManifestFile>
</configuration>
[DEBUG] -----------------------------------------------------------------------
[DEBUG] Goal:          org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-install-plugin:2.4:install (default-install)
[DEBUG] Style:         Regular
[DEBUG] Configuration: <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<configuration>
  <artifact default-value="${project.artifact}"/>
  <attachedArtifacts default-value="${project.attachedArtifacts}"/>
  <createChecksum default-value="false">${createChecksum}</createChecksum>
  <localRepository>${localRepository}</localRepository>
  <packaging default-value="${project.packaging}"/>
  <pomFile default-value="${project.file}"/>
  <skip default-value="false">${maven.install.skip}</skip>
  <updateReleaseInfo default-value="false">${updateReleaseInfo}</updateReleaseInfo>
</configuration>
[DEBUG] -----------------------------------------------------------------------
[DEBUG] Goal:          org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-deploy-plugin:2.8.1:deploy (default-deploy)
[DEBUG] Style:         Regular
[DEBUG] Configuration: <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<configuration>
  <altDeploymentRepository>${altDeploymentRepository}</altDeploymentRepository>
  <altReleaseDeploymentRepository>${altReleaseDeploymentRepository}</altReleaseDeploymentRepository>
  <altSnapshotDeploymentRepository>${altSnapshotDeploymentRepository}</altSnapshotDeploymentRepository>
  <artifact default-value="${project.artifact}"/>
  <attachedArtifacts default-value="${project.attachedArtifacts}"/>
  <deployAtEnd default-value="false">${deployAtEnd}</deployAtEnd>
  <localRepository default-value="${localRepository}"/>
  <offline default-value="${settings.offline}"/>
  <packaging default-value="${project.packaging}"/>
  <pomFile default-value="${project.file}"/>
  <reactorProjects default-value="${reactorProjects}"/>
  <retryFailedDeploymentCount default-value="1">${retryFailedDeploymentCount}</retryFailedDeploymentCount>
  <skip default-value="false">${maven.deploy.skip}</skip>
  <updateReleaseInfo default-value="false">${updateReleaseInfo}</updateReleaseInfo>
  <project default-value="${project}"/>
</configuration>
[DEBUG] =======================================================================
[DEBUG] Dependency collection stats {ConflictMarker.analyzeTime=720700, ConflictMarker.markTime=243100, ConflictMarker.nodeCount=13, ConflictIdSorter.graphTime=428500, ConflictIdSorter.topsortTime=366900, ConflictIdSorter.conflictIdCount=6, ConflictIdSorter.conflictIdCycleCount=3, ConflictResolver.totalTime=3164300, ConflictResolver.conflictItemCount=8, DefaultDependencyCollector.collectTime=21125400, DefaultDependencyCollector.transformTime=6985900}
[DEBUG] rapidfxcore:de.github.yfons.rapidfx:jar:1.111.858
[DEBUG]    org.openjfx:javafx-controls:jar:17:compile
[DEBUG]       org.openjfx:javafx-controls:jar:win:17:compile
[DEBUG]    org.openjfx:javafx-graphics:jar:17:compile
[DEBUG]       org.openjfx:javafx-graphics:jar:win:17:compile
[DEBUG]       org.openjfx:javafx-base:jar:17:compile
[DEBUG]          org.openjfx:javafx-base:jar:win:17:compile
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-resources-plugin:2.6:resources (default-resources) @ de.github.yfons.rapidfx ---
[DEBUG] Dependency collection stats {ConflictMarker.analyzeTime=1077900, ConflictMarker.markTime=113700, ConflictMarker.nodeCount=77, ConflictIdSorter.graphTime=607200, ConflictIdSorter.topsortTime=30200, ConflictIdSorter.conflictIdCount=26, ConflictIdSorter.conflictIdCycleCount=0, ConflictResolver.totalTime=1366100, ConflictResolver.conflictItemCount=74, DefaultDependencyCollector.collectTime=116829300, DefaultDependencyCollector.transformTime=3265700}
[DEBUG] org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-resources-plugin:jar:2.6
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven:maven-plugin-api:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven:maven-project:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-profile:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-artifact-manager:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-plugin-registry:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven:maven-core:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-plugin-parameter-documenter:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven.reporting:maven-reporting-api:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]          org.apache.maven.doxia:doxia-sink-api:jar:1.0-alpha-7:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-repository-metadata:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-error-diagnostics:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]       commons-cli:commons-cli:jar:1.0:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-plugin-descriptor:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]       org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-interactivity-api:jar:1.0-alpha-4:compile
[DEBUG]       classworlds:classworlds:jar:1.1:compile
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven:maven-artifact:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven:maven-settings:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven:maven-model:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven:maven-monitor:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]    org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-container-default:jar:1.0-alpha-9-stable-1:compile
[DEBUG]       junit:junit:jar:3.8.1:compile
[DEBUG]    org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-utils:jar:2.0.5:compile
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven.shared:maven-filtering:jar:1.1:compile
[DEBUG]       org.sonatype.plexus:plexus-build-api:jar:0.0.4:compile
[DEBUG]    org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-interpolation:jar:1.13:compile
[DEBUG] Created new class realm plugin>org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-resources-plugin:2.6
[DEBUG] Importing foreign packages into class realm plugin>org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-resources-plugin:2.6
[DEBUG]   Imported:  < maven.api
[DEBUG] Populating class realm plugin>org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-resources-plugin:2.6
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-resources-plugin:jar:2.6
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.maven.reporting:maven-reporting-api:jar:2.0.6
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.maven.doxia:doxia-sink-api:jar:1.0-alpha-7
[DEBUG]   Included: commons-cli:commons-cli:jar:1.0
[DEBUG]   Included: org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-interactivity-api:jar:1.0-alpha-4
[DEBUG]   Included: junit:junit:jar:3.8.1
[DEBUG]   Included: org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-utils:jar:2.0.5
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.maven.shared:maven-filtering:jar:1.1
[DEBUG]   Included: org.sonatype.plexus:plexus-build-api:jar:0.0.4
[DEBUG]   Included: org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-interpolation:jar:1.13
[DEBUG] Configuring mojo org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-resources-plugin:2.6:resources from plugin realm ClassRealm[plugin>org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-resources-plugin:2.6, parent: jdk.internal.loader.ClassLoaders$AppClassLoader@6659c656]
[DEBUG] Configuring mojo 'org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-resources-plugin:2.6:resources' with basic configurator -->
[DEBUG]   (f) buildFilters = []
[DEBUG]   (f) escapeWindowsPaths = true
[DEBUG]   (s) includeEmptyDirs = false
[DEBUG]   (s) outputDirectory = C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\target\classes
[DEBUG]   (s) overwrite = false
[DEBUG]   (f) project = MavenProject: rapidfxcore:de.github.yfons.rapidfx:1.111.858 @ C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\pom.xml
[DEBUG]   (s) resources = [Resource {targetPath: null, filtering: false, FileSet {directory: C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\src\main\resources, PatternSet [includes: {**/*.fxml, **/*.css, **/*.properties}, excludes: {}]}}]
[DEBUG]   (f) session = org.apache.maven.execution.MavenSession@58a4a74d
[DEBUG]   (f) supportMultiLineFiltering = false
[DEBUG]   (f) useBuildFilters = true
[DEBUG]   (s) useDefaultDelimiters = true
[DEBUG] -- end configuration --
[DEBUG] properties used {env.NUMBER_OF_PROCESSORS=4, env.USERPROFILE=C:\Users\marti, java.specification.version=17, sun.cpu.isalist=amd64, sun.arch.data.model=64, env.PROGRAMW6432=C:\Program Files, java.vendor.url=https://adoptium.net/, env.OS=Windows_NT, sun.boot.library.path=C:\Users\marti\.p2\pool\plugins\org.eclipse.justj.openjdk.hotspot.jre.full.win32.x86_64_17.0.1.v20211116-1657\jre\bin, sun.java.command=org.codehaus.plexus.classworlds.launcher.Launcher -B deploy -X, env.SYSTEMROOT=C:\WINDOWS, jdk.debug=release, maven.version=3.8.1, java.specification.vendor=Oracle Corporation, java.version.date=2021-10-19, java.home=C:\Users\marti\.p2\pool\plugins\org.eclipse.justj.openjdk.hotspot.jre.full.win32.x86_64_17.0.1.v20211116-1657\jre, java.vm.specification.vendor=Oracle Corporation, java.specification.name=Java Platform API Specification, env.LOCALAPPDATA=C:\Users\marti\AppData\Local, env.USERDOMAIN_ROAMINGPROFILE=DESKTOP-59LCMTN, user.script=, sun.management.compiler=HotSpot 64-Bit Tiered Compilers, java.runtime.version=17.0.1+12, env.PATH=C:/Users/marti/.p2/pool/plugins/org.eclipse.justj.openjdk.hotspot.jre.full.win32.x86_64_17.0.1.v20211116-1657/jre/bin/server;C:/Users/marti/.p2/pool/plugins/org.eclipse.justj.openjdk.hotspot.jre.full.win32.x86_64_17.0.1.v20211116-1657/jre/bin;C:\WINDOWS\system32;C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\System32\Wbem;C:\WINDOWS\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\;C:\WINDOWS\System32\OpenSSH\;C:\Program Files\dotnet\;C:\Program Files\Git\cmd;C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\130\Tools\Binn\;C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\Client SDK\ODBC\170\Tools\Binn\;C:\Users\marti\Downloads\php-8.1.1-nts-Win32-vs16-x64;C:\ProgramData\ComposerSetup\bin;C:\Users\marti\AppData\Local\Microsoft\WindowsApps;C:\Users\marti\.dotnet\tools;C:\Program Files (x86)\gtk-3.8.1;C:\Users\marti\AppData\Local\GitHubDesktop\bin;C:\Users\marti\AppData\Roaming\Composer\vendor\bin;C:\java-2021-12\eclipse;, env.PUBLIC=C:\Users\Public, env.COMMONPROGRAMW6432=C:\Program Files\Common Files, file.encoding=Cp1252, java.vendor.version=Temurin-17.0.1+12, env.COMPUTERNAME=DESKTOP-59LCMTN, env.HOMEPATH=\Users\marti, env.APPDATA=C:\Users\marti\AppData\Roaming, java.io.tmpdir=C:\Users\marti\AppData\Local\Temp\, java.version=17.0.1, java.vm.specification.name=Java Virtual Machine Specification, native.encoding=Cp1252, java.library.path=C:\Users\marti\.p2\pool\plugins\org.eclipse.justj.openjdk.hotspot.jre.full.win32.x86_64_17.0.1.v20211116-1657\jre\bin;C:\WINDOWS\Sun\Java\bin;C:\WINDOWS\system32;C:\WINDOWS;C:/Users/marti/.p2/pool/plugins/org.eclipse.justj.openjdk.hotspot.jre.full.win32.x86_64_17.0.1.v20211116-1657/jre/bin/server;C:/Users/marti/.p2/pool/plugins/org.eclipse.justj.openjdk.hotspot.jre.full.win32.x86_64_17.0.1.v20211116-1657/jre/bin;C:\WINDOWS\system32;C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\System32\Wbem;C:\WINDOWS\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\;C:\WINDOWS\System32\OpenSSH\;C:\Program Files\dotnet\;C:\Program Files\Git\cmd;C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\130\Tools\Binn\;C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\Client SDK\ODBC\170\Tools\Binn\;C:\Users\marti\Downloads\php-8.1.1-nts-Win32-vs16-x64;C:\ProgramData\ComposerSetup\bin;C:\Users\marti\AppData\Local\Microsoft\WindowsApps;C:\Users\marti\.dotnet\tools;C:\Program Files (x86)\gtk-3.8.1;C:\Users\marti\AppData\Local\GitHubDesktop\bin;C:\Users\marti\AppData\Roaming\Composer\vendor\bin;C:\java-2021-12\eclipse;;., java.vendor=Eclipse Adoptium, classworlds.conf=C:\Users\marti\eclipse-workspace\.metadata\.plugins\org.eclipse.m2e.launching\launches\m2conf10855754479991805709.tmp, sun.io.unicode.encoding=UnicodeLittle, java.vm.specification.version=17, os.name=Windows 10, env.=::=::\, user.home=C:\Users\marti, env.ALLUSERSPROFILE=C:\ProgramData, env.SESSIONNAME=Console, path.separator=;, os.version=10.0, env.PATHEXT=.COM;.EXE;.BAT;.CMD;.VBS;.VBE;.JS;.JSE;.WSF;.WSH;.MSC, java.vm.name=OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM, env.USERNAME=marti, os.arch=amd64, maven.multiModuleProjectDirectory=C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX, java.vm.info=mixed mode, env.FPS_BROWSER_USER_PROFILE_STRING=Default, env.TEMP=C:\Users\marti\AppData\Local\Temp, java.class.version=61.0, env.ONEDRIVE=C:\Users\marti\OneDrive, sun.jnu.encoding=Cp1252, env.FPS_BROWSER_APP_PROFILE_STRING=Internet Explorer, maven.build.version=Apache Maven 3.8.1 (05c21c65bdfed0f71a2f2ada8b84da59348c4c5d), maven.home=C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\EMBEDDED, env.PROGRAMFILES=C:\Program Files, file.separator=\, java.vm.compressedOopsMode=32-bit, line.separator=
, env.PROCESSOR_REVISION=9e0b, env.PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER=Intel64 Family 6 Model 158 Stepping 11, GenuineIntel, env.PROGRAMDATA=C:\ProgramData, user.name=marti, env.DRIVERDATA=C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\DriverData, env.SYSTEMDRIVE=C:, env.PROGRAMFILES(X86)=C:\Program Files (x86), env.PROCESSOR_LEVEL=6, env.HOMEDRIVE=C:, env.PSMODULEPATH=C:\Program Files\WindowsPowerShell\Modules;C:\WINDOWS\system32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\Modules, env.TMP=C:\Users\marti\AppData\Local\Temp, sun.os.patch.level=, env.LOGONSERVER=\\DESKTOP-59LCMTN, env.WINDIR=C:\WINDOWS, java.class.path=C:\Users\marti\.p2\pool\plugins\org.eclipse.m2e.maven.runtime_1.18.1.20211011-2139\jars\plexus-classworlds-2.6.0.jar, java.vm.vendor=Eclipse Adoptium, env.PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE=AMD64, user.variant=, env.COMMONPROGRAMFILES=C:\Program Files\Common Files, sun.java.launcher=SUN_STANDARD, user.country=DE, env.USERDOMAIN=DESKTOP-59LCMTN, env.COMSPEC=C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmd.exe, sun.cpu.endian=little, user.language=de, env.KMP_DUPLICATE_LIB_OK=TRUE, java.runtime.name=OpenJDK Runtime Environment, env.COMMONPROGRAMFILES(X86)=C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files, java.vendor.url.bug=https://github.com/adoptium/adoptium-support/issues, user.dir=C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX, env.ONEDRIVECONSUMER=C:\Users\marti\OneDrive, java.vm.version=17.0.1+12}
[WARNING] Using platform encoding (Cp1252 actually) to copy filtered resources, i.e. build is platform dependent!
[DEBUG] resource with targetPath null
directory C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\src\main\resources
excludes []
includes [**/*.fxml, **/*.css, **/*.properties]
[INFO] skip non existing resourceDirectory C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\src\main\resources
[DEBUG] no use filter components
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-compiler-plugin:3.8.1:compile (default-compile) @ de.github.yfons.rapidfx ---
[DEBUG] Dependency collection stats {ConflictMarker.analyzeTime=1202100, ConflictMarker.markTime=328500, ConflictMarker.nodeCount=118, ConflictIdSorter.graphTime=77100, ConflictIdSorter.topsortTime=46900, ConflictIdSorter.conflictIdCount=45, ConflictIdSorter.conflictIdCycleCount=0, ConflictResolver.totalTime=1543300, ConflictResolver.conflictItemCount=72, DefaultDependencyCollector.collectTime=252436700, DefaultDependencyCollector.transformTime=3226300}
[DEBUG] org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-compiler-plugin:jar:3.8.1
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven:maven-plugin-api:jar:3.0:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-model:jar:3.0:compile
[DEBUG]       org.sonatype.sisu:sisu-inject-plexus:jar:1.4.2:compile
[DEBUG]          org.sonatype.sisu:sisu-inject-bean:jar:1.4.2:compile
[DEBUG]             org.sonatype.sisu:sisu-guice:jar:noaop:2.1.7:compile
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven:maven-artifact:jar:3.0:compile
[DEBUG]       org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-utils:jar:2.0.4:compile
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven:maven-core:jar:3.0:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-settings:jar:3.0:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-settings-builder:jar:3.0:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-repository-metadata:jar:3.0:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-model-builder:jar:3.0:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-aether-provider:jar:3.0:runtime
[DEBUG]       org.sonatype.aether:aether-impl:jar:1.7:compile
[DEBUG]          org.sonatype.aether:aether-spi:jar:1.7:compile
[DEBUG]       org.sonatype.aether:aether-api:jar:1.7:compile
[DEBUG]       org.sonatype.aether:aether-util:jar:1.7:compile
[DEBUG]       org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-interpolation:jar:1.14:compile
[DEBUG]       org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-classworlds:jar:2.2.3:compile
[DEBUG]       org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-component-annotations:jar:1.7.1:compile (version managed from default)
[DEBUG]       org.sonatype.plexus:plexus-sec-dispatcher:jar:1.3:compile
[DEBUG]          org.sonatype.plexus:plexus-cipher:jar:1.4:compile
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven.shared:maven-shared-utils:jar:3.2.1:compile
[DEBUG]       commons-io:commons-io:jar:2.5:compile
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven.shared:maven-shared-incremental:jar:1.1:compile
[DEBUG]    org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-java:jar:0.9.10:compile
[DEBUG]       org.ow2.asm:asm:jar:6.2:compile
[DEBUG]       com.thoughtworks.qdox:qdox:jar:2.0-M9:compile (version managed from default)
[DEBUG]    org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-compiler-api:jar:2.8.4:compile
[DEBUG]    org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-compiler-manager:jar:2.8.4:compile
[DEBUG]    org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-compiler-javac:jar:2.8.4:runtime
[DEBUG] Created new class realm plugin>org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-compiler-plugin:3.8.1
[DEBUG] Importing foreign packages into class realm plugin>org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-compiler-plugin:3.8.1
[DEBUG]   Imported:  < maven.api
[DEBUG] Populating class realm plugin>org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-compiler-plugin:3.8.1
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-compiler-plugin:jar:3.8.1
[DEBUG]   Included: org.sonatype.sisu:sisu-inject-bean:jar:1.4.2
[DEBUG]   Included: org.sonatype.sisu:sisu-guice:jar:noaop:2.1.7
[DEBUG]   Included: org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-utils:jar:2.0.4
[DEBUG]   Included: org.sonatype.aether:aether-util:jar:1.7
[DEBUG]   Included: org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-interpolation:jar:1.14
[DEBUG]   Included: org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-component-annotations:jar:1.7.1
[DEBUG]   Included: org.sonatype.plexus:plexus-sec-dispatcher:jar:1.3
[DEBUG]   Included: org.sonatype.plexus:plexus-cipher:jar:1.4
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.maven.shared:maven-shared-utils:jar:3.2.1
[DEBUG]   Included: commons-io:commons-io:jar:2.5
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.maven.shared:maven-shared-incremental:jar:1.1
[DEBUG]   Included: org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-java:jar:0.9.10
[DEBUG]   Included: org.ow2.asm:asm:jar:6.2
[DEBUG]   Included: com.thoughtworks.qdox:qdox:jar:2.0-M9
[DEBUG]   Included: org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-compiler-api:jar:2.8.4
[DEBUG]   Included: org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-compiler-manager:jar:2.8.4
[DEBUG]   Included: org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-compiler-javac:jar:2.8.4
[DEBUG] Configuring mojo org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-compiler-plugin:3.8.1:compile from plugin realm ClassRealm[plugin>org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-compiler-plugin:3.8.1, parent: jdk.internal.loader.ClassLoaders$AppClassLoader@6659c656]
[DEBUG] Configuring mojo 'org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-compiler-plugin:3.8.1:compile' with basic configurator -->
[DEBUG]   (f) basedir = C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX
[DEBUG]   (f) buildDirectory = C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\target
[DEBUG]   (f) compilePath = [C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\target\classes, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\openjfx\javafx-controls\17\javafx-controls-17.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\openjfx\javafx-controls\17\javafx-controls-17-win.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\openjfx\javafx-graphics\17\javafx-graphics-17.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\openjfx\javafx-graphics\17\javafx-graphics-17-win.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\openjfx\javafx-base\17\javafx-base-17.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\openjfx\javafx-base\17\javafx-base-17-win.jar]
[DEBUG]   (f) compileSourceRoots = [C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\src\main\java]
[DEBUG]   (f) compilerId = javac
[DEBUG]   (f) debug = true
[DEBUG]   (f) failOnError = true
[DEBUG]   (f) failOnWarning = false
[DEBUG]   (f) forceJavacCompilerUse = false
[DEBUG]   (f) fork = false
[DEBUG]   (f) generatedSourcesDirectory = C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\target\generated-sources\annotations
[DEBUG]   (f) mojoExecution = org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-compiler-plugin:3.8.1:compile {execution: default-compile}
[DEBUG]   (f) optimize = false
[DEBUG]   (f) outputDirectory = C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\target\classes
[DEBUG]   (f) parameters = false
[DEBUG]   (f) project = MavenProject: rapidfxcore:de.github.yfons.rapidfx:1.111.858 @ C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\pom.xml
[DEBUG]   (f) projectArtifact = rapidfxcore:de.github.yfons.rapidfx:jar:1.111.858
[DEBUG]   (s) release = 16
[DEBUG]   (f) session = org.apache.maven.execution.MavenSession@58a4a74d
[DEBUG]   (f) showDeprecation = false
[DEBUG]   (f) showWarnings = false
[DEBUG]   (f) skipMultiThreadWarning = false
[DEBUG]   (f) source = 1.6
[DEBUG]   (f) staleMillis = 0
[DEBUG]   (s) target = 1.6
[DEBUG]   (f) useIncrementalCompilation = true
[DEBUG]   (f) verbose = false
[DEBUG] -- end configuration --
[DEBUG] Using compiler 'javac'.
[DEBUG] Adding C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\target\generated-sources\annotations to compile source roots:
  C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\src\main\java
[DEBUG] New compile source roots:
  C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\src\main\java
  C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\target\generated-sources\annotations
[DEBUG] CompilerReuseStrategy: reuseCreated
[DEBUG] useIncrementalCompilation enabled
[INFO] Nothing to compile - all classes are up to date
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-resources-plugin:2.6:testResources (default-testResources) @ de.github.yfons.rapidfx ---
[DEBUG] Configuring mojo org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-resources-plugin:2.6:testResources from plugin realm ClassRealm[plugin>org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-resources-plugin:2.6, parent: jdk.internal.loader.ClassLoaders$AppClassLoader@6659c656]
[DEBUG] Configuring mojo 'org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-resources-plugin:2.6:testResources' with basic configurator -->
[DEBUG]   (f) buildFilters = []
[DEBUG]   (f) escapeWindowsPaths = true
[DEBUG]   (s) includeEmptyDirs = false
[DEBUG]   (s) outputDirectory = C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\target\test-classes
[DEBUG]   (s) overwrite = false
[DEBUG]   (f) project = MavenProject: rapidfxcore:de.github.yfons.rapidfx:1.111.858 @ C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\pom.xml
[DEBUG]   (s) resources = [Resource {targetPath: null, filtering: false, FileSet {directory: C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\src\test\resources, PatternSet [includes: {}, excludes: {}]}}]
[DEBUG]   (f) session = org.apache.maven.execution.MavenSession@58a4a74d
[DEBUG]   (f) supportMultiLineFiltering = false
[DEBUG]   (f) useBuildFilters = true
[DEBUG]   (s) useDefaultDelimiters = true
[DEBUG] -- end configuration --
[DEBUG] properties used {env.NUMBER_OF_PROCESSORS=4, env.USERPROFILE=C:\Users\marti, java.specification.version=17, sun.cpu.isalist=amd64, sun.arch.data.model=64, env.PROGRAMW6432=C:\Program Files, java.vendor.url=https://adoptium.net/, env.OS=Windows_NT, sun.boot.library.path=C:\Users\marti\.p2\pool\plugins\org.eclipse.justj.openjdk.hotspot.jre.full.win32.x86_64_17.0.1.v20211116-1657\jre\bin, sun.java.command=org.codehaus.plexus.classworlds.launcher.Launcher -B deploy -X, env.SYSTEMROOT=C:\WINDOWS, jdk.debug=release, maven.version=3.8.1, java.specification.vendor=Oracle Corporation, java.version.date=2021-10-19, java.home=C:\Users\marti\.p2\pool\plugins\org.eclipse.justj.openjdk.hotspot.jre.full.win32.x86_64_17.0.1.v20211116-1657\jre, java.vm.specification.vendor=Oracle Corporation, java.specification.name=Java Platform API Specification, env.LOCALAPPDATA=C:\Users\marti\AppData\Local, env.USERDOMAIN_ROAMINGPROFILE=DESKTOP-59LCMTN, user.script=, sun.management.compiler=HotSpot 64-Bit Tiered Compilers, java.runtime.version=17.0.1+12, env.PATH=C:/Users/marti/.p2/pool/plugins/org.eclipse.justj.openjdk.hotspot.jre.full.win32.x86_64_17.0.1.v20211116-1657/jre/bin/server;C:/Users/marti/.p2/pool/plugins/org.eclipse.justj.openjdk.hotspot.jre.full.win32.x86_64_17.0.1.v20211116-1657/jre/bin;C:\WINDOWS\system32;C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\System32\Wbem;C:\WINDOWS\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\;C:\WINDOWS\System32\OpenSSH\;C:\Program Files\dotnet\;C:\Program Files\Git\cmd;C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\130\Tools\Binn\;C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\Client SDK\ODBC\170\Tools\Binn\;C:\Users\marti\Downloads\php-8.1.1-nts-Win32-vs16-x64;C:\ProgramData\ComposerSetup\bin;C:\Users\marti\AppData\Local\Microsoft\WindowsApps;C:\Users\marti\.dotnet\tools;C:\Program Files (x86)\gtk-3.8.1;C:\Users\marti\AppData\Local\GitHubDesktop\bin;C:\Users\marti\AppData\Roaming\Composer\vendor\bin;C:\java-2021-12\eclipse;, env.PUBLIC=C:\Users\Public, env.COMMONPROGRAMW6432=C:\Program Files\Common Files, file.encoding=Cp1252, java.vendor.version=Temurin-17.0.1+12, env.COMPUTERNAME=DESKTOP-59LCMTN, env.HOMEPATH=\Users\marti, env.APPDATA=C:\Users\marti\AppData\Roaming, java.io.tmpdir=C:\Users\marti\AppData\Local\Temp\, java.version=17.0.1, java.vm.specification.name=Java Virtual Machine Specification, native.encoding=Cp1252, java.library.path=C:\Users\marti\.p2\pool\plugins\org.eclipse.justj.openjdk.hotspot.jre.full.win32.x86_64_17.0.1.v20211116-1657\jre\bin;C:\WINDOWS\Sun\Java\bin;C:\WINDOWS\system32;C:\WINDOWS;C:/Users/marti/.p2/pool/plugins/org.eclipse.justj.openjdk.hotspot.jre.full.win32.x86_64_17.0.1.v20211116-1657/jre/bin/server;C:/Users/marti/.p2/pool/plugins/org.eclipse.justj.openjdk.hotspot.jre.full.win32.x86_64_17.0.1.v20211116-1657/jre/bin;C:\WINDOWS\system32;C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\System32\Wbem;C:\WINDOWS\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\;C:\WINDOWS\System32\OpenSSH\;C:\Program Files\dotnet\;C:\Program Files\Git\cmd;C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\130\Tools\Binn\;C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\Client SDK\ODBC\170\Tools\Binn\;C:\Users\marti\Downloads\php-8.1.1-nts-Win32-vs16-x64;C:\ProgramData\ComposerSetup\bin;C:\Users\marti\AppData\Local\Microsoft\WindowsApps;C:\Users\marti\.dotnet\tools;C:\Program Files (x86)\gtk-3.8.1;C:\Users\marti\AppData\Local\GitHubDesktop\bin;C:\Users\marti\AppData\Roaming\Composer\vendor\bin;C:\java-2021-12\eclipse;;., java.vendor=Eclipse Adoptium, classworlds.conf=C:\Users\marti\eclipse-workspace\.metadata\.plugins\org.eclipse.m2e.launching\launches\m2conf10855754479991805709.tmp, sun.io.unicode.encoding=UnicodeLittle, java.vm.specification.version=17, os.name=Windows 10, env.=::=::\, user.home=C:\Users\marti, env.ALLUSERSPROFILE=C:\ProgramData, env.SESSIONNAME=Console, path.separator=;, os.version=10.0, env.PATHEXT=.COM;.EXE;.BAT;.CMD;.VBS;.VBE;.JS;.JSE;.WSF;.WSH;.MSC, java.vm.name=OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM, env.USERNAME=marti, os.arch=amd64, maven.multiModuleProjectDirectory=C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX, java.vm.info=mixed mode, env.FPS_BROWSER_USER_PROFILE_STRING=Default, env.TEMP=C:\Users\marti\AppData\Local\Temp, java.class.version=61.0, env.ONEDRIVE=C:\Users\marti\OneDrive, sun.jnu.encoding=Cp1252, env.FPS_BROWSER_APP_PROFILE_STRING=Internet Explorer, maven.build.version=Apache Maven 3.8.1 (05c21c65bdfed0f71a2f2ada8b84da59348c4c5d), maven.home=C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\EMBEDDED, env.PROGRAMFILES=C:\Program Files, file.separator=\, java.vm.compressedOopsMode=32-bit, line.separator=
, env.PROCESSOR_REVISION=9e0b, env.PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER=Intel64 Family 6 Model 158 Stepping 11, GenuineIntel, env.PROGRAMDATA=C:\ProgramData, user.name=marti, env.DRIVERDATA=C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\DriverData, env.SYSTEMDRIVE=C:, env.PROGRAMFILES(X86)=C:\Program Files (x86), env.PROCESSOR_LEVEL=6, env.HOMEDRIVE=C:, env.PSMODULEPATH=C:\Program Files\WindowsPowerShell\Modules;C:\WINDOWS\system32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\Modules, env.TMP=C:\Users\marti\AppData\Local\Temp, sun.os.patch.level=, env.LOGONSERVER=\\DESKTOP-59LCMTN, env.WINDIR=C:\WINDOWS, java.class.path=C:\Users\marti\.p2\pool\plugins\org.eclipse.m2e.maven.runtime_1.18.1.20211011-2139\jars\plexus-classworlds-2.6.0.jar, java.vm.vendor=Eclipse Adoptium, env.PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE=AMD64, user.variant=, env.COMMONPROGRAMFILES=C:\Program Files\Common Files, sun.java.launcher=SUN_STANDARD, user.country=DE, env.USERDOMAIN=DESKTOP-59LCMTN, env.COMSPEC=C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmd.exe, sun.cpu.endian=little, user.language=de, env.KMP_DUPLICATE_LIB_OK=TRUE, java.runtime.name=OpenJDK Runtime Environment, env.COMMONPROGRAMFILES(X86)=C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files, java.vendor.url.bug=https://github.com/adoptium/adoptium-support/issues, user.dir=C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX, env.ONEDRIVECONSUMER=C:\Users\marti\OneDrive, java.vm.version=17.0.1+12}
[WARNING] Using platform encoding (Cp1252 actually) to copy filtered resources, i.e. build is platform dependent!
[DEBUG] resource with targetPath null
directory C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\src\test\resources
excludes []
includes []
[INFO] skip non existing resourceDirectory C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\src\test\resources
[DEBUG] no use filter components
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-compiler-plugin:3.8.1:testCompile (default-testCompile) @ de.github.yfons.rapidfx ---
[DEBUG] Configuring mojo org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-compiler-plugin:3.8.1:testCompile from plugin realm ClassRealm[plugin>org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-compiler-plugin:3.8.1, parent: jdk.internal.loader.ClassLoaders$AppClassLoader@6659c656]
[DEBUG] Configuring mojo 'org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-compiler-plugin:3.8.1:testCompile' with basic configurator -->
[DEBUG]   (f) basedir = C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX
[DEBUG]   (f) buildDirectory = C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\target
[DEBUG]   (f) compilePath = [C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\target\classes, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\openjfx\javafx-controls\17\javafx-controls-17.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\openjfx\javafx-controls\17\javafx-controls-17-win.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\openjfx\javafx-graphics\17\javafx-graphics-17.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\openjfx\javafx-graphics\17\javafx-graphics-17-win.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\openjfx\javafx-base\17\javafx-base-17.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\openjfx\javafx-base\17\javafx-base-17-win.jar]
[DEBUG]   (f) compileSourceRoots = [C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\src\test\java]
[DEBUG]   (f) compilerId = javac
[DEBUG]   (f) debug = true
[DEBUG]   (f) failOnError = true
[DEBUG]   (f) failOnWarning = false
[DEBUG]   (f) forceJavacCompilerUse = false
[DEBUG]   (f) fork = false
[DEBUG]   (f) generatedTestSourcesDirectory = C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\target\generated-test-sources\test-annotations
[DEBUG]   (f) mojoExecution = org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-compiler-plugin:3.8.1:testCompile {execution: default-testCompile}
[DEBUG]   (f) optimize = false
[DEBUG]   (f) outputDirectory = C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\target\test-classes
[DEBUG]   (f) parameters = false
[DEBUG]   (f) project = MavenProject: rapidfxcore:de.github.yfons.rapidfx:1.111.858 @ C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\pom.xml
[DEBUG]   (s) release = 16
[DEBUG]   (f) session = org.apache.maven.execution.MavenSession@58a4a74d
[DEBUG]   (f) showDeprecation = false
[DEBUG]   (f) showWarnings = false
[DEBUG]   (f) skipMultiThreadWarning = false
[DEBUG]   (f) source = 1.6
[DEBUG]   (f) staleMillis = 0
[DEBUG]   (s) target = 1.6
[DEBUG]   (f) testPath = [C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\target\test-classes, C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\target\classes, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\openjfx\javafx-controls\17\javafx-controls-17.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\openjfx\javafx-controls\17\javafx-controls-17-win.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\openjfx\javafx-graphics\17\javafx-graphics-17.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\openjfx\javafx-graphics\17\javafx-graphics-17-win.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\openjfx\javafx-base\17\javafx-base-17.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\openjfx\javafx-base\17\javafx-base-17-win.jar]
[DEBUG]   (f) useIncrementalCompilation = true
[DEBUG]   (f) verbose = false
[DEBUG] -- end configuration --
[DEBUG] Using compiler 'javac'.
[DEBUG] Adding C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\target\generated-test-sources\test-annotations to test-compile source roots:
  C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\src\test\java
[DEBUG] New test-compile source roots:
  C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\src\test\java
  C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\target\generated-test-sources\test-annotations
[DEBUG] CompilerReuseStrategy: reuseCreated
[DEBUG] useIncrementalCompilation enabled
[INFO] Nothing to compile - all classes are up to date
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-surefire-plugin:2.12.4:test (default-test) @ de.github.yfons.rapidfx ---
[DEBUG] Dependency collection stats {ConflictMarker.analyzeTime=213900, ConflictMarker.markTime=120300, ConflictMarker.nodeCount=132, ConflictIdSorter.graphTime=103700, ConflictIdSorter.topsortTime=36400, ConflictIdSorter.conflictIdCount=27, ConflictIdSorter.conflictIdCycleCount=0, ConflictResolver.totalTime=1169000, ConflictResolver.conflictItemCount=77, DefaultDependencyCollector.collectTime=80256600, DefaultDependencyCollector.transformTime=1666800}
[DEBUG] org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-surefire-plugin:jar:2.12.4
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven:maven-plugin-api:jar:2.0.9:compile
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven.surefire:surefire-booter:jar:2.12.4:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven.surefire:surefire-api:jar:2.12.4:compile (version managed from default)
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven.surefire:maven-surefire-common:jar:2.12.4:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.commons:commons-lang3:jar:3.1:compile (version managed from default)
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven.shared:maven-common-artifact-filters:jar:1.3:compile
[DEBUG]    org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-utils:jar:3.0.8:compile
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven:maven-artifact:jar:2.0.9:compile
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven:maven-project:jar:2.0.9:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-settings:jar:2.0.9:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-profile:jar:2.0.9:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-model:jar:2.0.9:compile (version managed from default)
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-artifact-manager:jar:2.0.9:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-plugin-registry:jar:2.0.9:compile
[DEBUG]       org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-container-default:jar:1.0-alpha-9-stable-1:compile
[DEBUG]          junit:junit:jar:3.8.1:test (scope managed from default) (version managed from default)
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven:maven-core:jar:2.0.9:compile (exclusions managed from default)
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-plugin-parameter-documenter:jar:2.0.9:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven.reporting:maven-reporting-api:jar:2.0.9:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-repository-metadata:jar:2.0.9:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-error-diagnostics:jar:2.0.9:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-plugin-descriptor:jar:2.0.9:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-monitor:jar:2.0.9:compile
[DEBUG]       classworlds:classworlds:jar:1.1:compile
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven:maven-toolchain:jar:2.0.9:compile
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven.plugin-tools:maven-plugin-annotations:jar:3.1:compile
[DEBUG] Created new class realm plugin>org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-surefire-plugin:2.12.4
[DEBUG] Importing foreign packages into class realm plugin>org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-surefire-plugin:2.12.4
[DEBUG]   Imported:  < maven.api
[DEBUG] Populating class realm plugin>org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-surefire-plugin:2.12.4
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-surefire-plugin:jar:2.12.4
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.maven.surefire:surefire-booter:jar:2.12.4
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.maven.surefire:surefire-api:jar:2.12.4
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.maven.surefire:maven-surefire-common:jar:2.12.4
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.commons:commons-lang3:jar:3.1
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.maven.shared:maven-common-artifact-filters:jar:1.3
[DEBUG]   Included: org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-utils:jar:3.0.8
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.maven.reporting:maven-reporting-api:jar:2.0.9
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.maven.plugin-tools:maven-plugin-annotations:jar:3.1
[DEBUG] Configuring mojo org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-surefire-plugin:2.12.4:test from plugin realm ClassRealm[plugin>org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-surefire-plugin:2.12.4, parent: jdk.internal.loader.ClassLoaders$AppClassLoader@6659c656]
[DEBUG] Configuring mojo 'org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-surefire-plugin:2.12.4:test' with basic configurator -->
[DEBUG]   (s) basedir = C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX
[DEBUG]   (s) childDelegation = false
[DEBUG]   (s) classesDirectory = C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\target\classes
[DEBUG]   (s) disableXmlReport = false
[DEBUG]   (s) enableAssertions = true
[DEBUG]   (s) forkMode = once
[DEBUG]   (s) junitArtifactName = junit:junit
[DEBUG]   (s) localRepository =       id: local
      url: file:///C:/Users/marti/.m2/repository/
   layout: default
snapshots: [enabled => true, update => always]
 releases: [enabled => true, update => always]
   blocked: false

[DEBUG]   (f) parallelMavenExecution = false
[DEBUG]   (s) perCoreThreadCount = true
[DEBUG]   (s) pluginArtifactMap = {org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-surefire-plugin=org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-surefire-plugin:maven-plugin:2.12.4:, org.apache.maven:maven-plugin-api=org.apache.maven:maven-plugin-api:jar:2.0.9:compile, org.apache.maven.surefire:surefire-booter=org.apache.maven.surefire:surefire-booter:jar:2.12.4:compile, org.apache.maven.surefire:surefire-api=org.apache.maven.surefire:surefire-api:jar:2.12.4:compile, org.apache.maven.surefire:maven-surefire-common=org.apache.maven.surefire:maven-surefire-common:jar:2.12.4:compile, org.apache.commons:commons-lang3=org.apache.commons:commons-lang3:jar:3.1:compile, org.apache.maven.shared:maven-common-artifact-filters=org.apache.maven.shared:maven-common-artifact-filters:jar:1.3:compile, org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-utils=org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-utils:jar:3.0.8:compile, org.apache.maven:maven-artifact=org.apache.maven:maven-artifact:jar:2.0.9:compile, org.apache.maven:maven-project=org.apache.maven:maven-project:jar:2.0.9:compile, org.apache.maven:maven-settings=org.apache.maven:maven-settings:jar:2.0.9:compile, org.apache.maven:maven-profile=org.apache.maven:maven-profile:jar:2.0.9:compile, org.apache.maven:maven-model=org.apache.maven:maven-model:jar:2.0.9:compile, org.apache.maven:maven-artifact-manager=org.apache.maven:maven-artifact-manager:jar:2.0.9:compile, org.apache.maven:maven-plugin-registry=org.apache.maven:maven-plugin-registry:jar:2.0.9:compile, org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-container-default=org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-container-default:jar:1.0-alpha-9-stable-1:compile, org.apache.maven:maven-core=org.apache.maven:maven-core:jar:2.0.9:compile, org.apache.maven:maven-plugin-parameter-documenter=org.apache.maven:maven-plugin-parameter-documenter:jar:2.0.9:compile, org.apache.maven.reporting:maven-reporting-api=org.apache.maven.reporting:maven-reporting-api:jar:2.0.9:compile, org.apache.maven:maven-repository-metadata=org.apache.maven:maven-repository-metadata:jar:2.0.9:compile, org.apache.maven:maven-error-diagnostics=org.apache.maven:maven-error-diagnostics:jar:2.0.9:compile, org.apache.maven:maven-plugin-descriptor=org.apache.maven:maven-plugin-descriptor:jar:2.0.9:compile, org.apache.maven:maven-monitor=org.apache.maven:maven-monitor:jar:2.0.9:compile, classworlds:classworlds=classworlds:classworlds:jar:1.1:compile, org.apache.maven:maven-toolchain=org.apache.maven:maven-toolchain:jar:2.0.9:compile, org.apache.maven.plugin-tools:maven-plugin-annotations=org.apache.maven.plugin-tools:maven-plugin-annotations:jar:3.1:compile}
[DEBUG]   (f) pluginDescriptor = Component Descriptor: role: 'org.apache.maven.plugin.Mojo', implementation: 'org.apache.maven.plugin.surefire.HelpMojo', role hint: 'org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-surefire-plugin:2.12.4:help'
role: 'org.apache.maven.plugin.Mojo', implementation: 'org.apache.maven.plugin.surefire.SurefirePlugin', role hint: 'org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-surefire-plugin:2.12.4:test'
---
[DEBUG]   (s) printSummary = true
[DEBUG]   (s) projectArtifactMap = {org.openjfx:javafx-controls=org.openjfx:javafx-controls:jar:win:17:compile, org.openjfx:javafx-graphics=org.openjfx:javafx-graphics:jar:win:17:compile, org.openjfx:javafx-base=org.openjfx:javafx-base:jar:win:17:compile}
[DEBUG]   (s) redirectTestOutputToFile = false
[DEBUG]   (s) remoteRepositories = [      id: central
      url: https://repo.maven.apache.org/maven2
   layout: default
snapshots: [enabled => false, update => daily]
 releases: [enabled => true, update => never]
   blocked: false
]
[DEBUG]   (s) reportFormat = brief
[DEBUG]   (s) reportsDirectory = C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\target\surefire-reports
[DEBUG]   (s) runOrder = filesystem
[DEBUG]   (s) skip = false
[DEBUG]   (s) skipTests = false
[DEBUG]   (s) testClassesDirectory = C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\target\test-classes
[DEBUG]   (s) testFailureIgnore = false
[DEBUG]   (s) testNGArtifactName = org.testng:testng
[DEBUG]   (s) testSourceDirectory = C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\src\test\java
[DEBUG]   (s) trimStackTrace = true
[DEBUG]   (s) useFile = true
[DEBUG]   (s) useManifestOnlyJar = true
[DEBUG]   (s) useSystemClassLoader = true
[DEBUG]   (s) useUnlimitedThreads = false
[DEBUG]   (s) workingDirectory = C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX
[DEBUG]   (s) project = MavenProject: rapidfxcore:de.github.yfons.rapidfx:1.111.858 @ C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\pom.xml
[DEBUG]   (s) session = org.apache.maven.execution.MavenSession@58a4a74d
[DEBUG] -- end configuration --
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-jar-plugin:2.4:jar (default-jar) @ de.github.yfons.rapidfx ---
[DEBUG] Dependency collection stats {ConflictMarker.analyzeTime=163200, ConflictMarker.markTime=40500, ConflictMarker.nodeCount=74, ConflictIdSorter.graphTime=91700, ConflictIdSorter.topsortTime=21300, ConflictIdSorter.conflictIdCount=28, ConflictIdSorter.conflictIdCycleCount=0, ConflictResolver.totalTime=535600, ConflictResolver.conflictItemCount=70, DefaultDependencyCollector.collectTime=25903600, DefaultDependencyCollector.transformTime=879700}
[DEBUG] org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-jar-plugin:jar:2.4
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven:maven-plugin-api:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven:maven-project:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-settings:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-profile:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-artifact-manager:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]          org.apache.maven:maven-repository-metadata:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-plugin-registry:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]       org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-container-default:jar:1.0-alpha-9-stable-1:compile
[DEBUG]          junit:junit:jar:3.8.1:compile
[DEBUG]          classworlds:classworlds:jar:1.1-alpha-2:compile
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven:maven-model:jar:2.0.6:runtime
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven:maven-artifact:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven:maven-archiver:jar:2.5:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-core:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]          org.apache.maven:maven-plugin-parameter-documenter:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]          org.apache.maven.reporting:maven-reporting-api:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]             org.apache.maven.doxia:doxia-sink-api:jar:1.0-alpha-7:compile
[DEBUG]          org.apache.maven:maven-error-diagnostics:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]          commons-cli:commons-cli:jar:1.0:compile
[DEBUG]          org.apache.maven:maven-plugin-descriptor:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]          org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-interactivity-api:jar:1.0-alpha-4:compile
[DEBUG]          org.apache.maven:maven-monitor:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]       org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-interpolation:jar:1.15:compile
[DEBUG]    org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-archiver:jar:2.1:compile
[DEBUG]       org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-io:jar:2.0.2:compile
[DEBUG]    commons-lang:commons-lang:jar:2.1:compile
[DEBUG]    org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-utils:jar:3.0:compile
[DEBUG] Created new class realm plugin>org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-jar-plugin:2.4
[DEBUG] Importing foreign packages into class realm plugin>org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-jar-plugin:2.4
[DEBUG]   Imported:  < maven.api
[DEBUG] Populating class realm plugin>org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-jar-plugin:2.4
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-jar-plugin:jar:2.4
[DEBUG]   Included: junit:junit:jar:3.8.1
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.maven:maven-archiver:jar:2.5
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.maven.reporting:maven-reporting-api:jar:2.0.6
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.maven.doxia:doxia-sink-api:jar:1.0-alpha-7
[DEBUG]   Included: commons-cli:commons-cli:jar:1.0
[DEBUG]   Included: org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-interactivity-api:jar:1.0-alpha-4
[DEBUG]   Included: org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-interpolation:jar:1.15
[DEBUG]   Included: org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-archiver:jar:2.1
[DEBUG]   Included: org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-io:jar:2.0.2
[DEBUG]   Included: commons-lang:commons-lang:jar:2.1
[DEBUG]   Included: org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-utils:jar:3.0
[DEBUG] Configuring mojo org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-jar-plugin:2.4:jar from plugin realm ClassRealm[plugin>org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-jar-plugin:2.4, parent: jdk.internal.loader.ClassLoaders$AppClassLoader@6659c656]
[DEBUG] Configuring mojo 'org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-jar-plugin:2.4:jar' with basic configurator -->
[DEBUG]   (f) classesDirectory = C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\target\classes
[DEBUG]   (f) defaultManifestFile = C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\target\classes\META-INF\MANIFEST.MF
[DEBUG]   (f) finalName = de.github.yfons.rapidfx-1.111.858
[DEBUG]   (f) forceCreation = false
[DEBUG]   (f) outputDirectory = C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\target
[DEBUG]   (f) project = MavenProject: rapidfxcore:de.github.yfons.rapidfx:1.111.858 @ C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\pom.xml
[DEBUG]   (f) session = org.apache.maven.execution.MavenSession@58a4a74d
[DEBUG]   (f) skipIfEmpty = false
[DEBUG]   (f) useDefaultManifestFile = false
[DEBUG] -- end configuration --
[DEBUG] isUp2date: true
[DEBUG] Archive C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\target\de.github.yfons.rapidfx-1.111.858.jar is uptodate.
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-install-plugin:2.4:install (default-install) @ de.github.yfons.rapidfx ---
[DEBUG] Dependency collection stats {ConflictMarker.analyzeTime=116000, ConflictMarker.markTime=29900, ConflictMarker.nodeCount=38, ConflictIdSorter.graphTime=96300, ConflictIdSorter.topsortTime=14500, ConflictIdSorter.conflictIdCount=15, ConflictIdSorter.conflictIdCycleCount=0, ConflictResolver.totalTime=1877100, ConflictResolver.conflictItemCount=35, DefaultDependencyCollector.collectTime=10468200, DefaultDependencyCollector.transformTime=2165600}
[DEBUG] org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-install-plugin:jar:2.4
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven:maven-plugin-api:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven:maven-project:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-settings:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-profile:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-plugin-registry:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]       org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-container-default:jar:1.0-alpha-9-stable-1:compile
[DEBUG]          junit:junit:jar:3.8.1:compile
[DEBUG]          classworlds:classworlds:jar:1.1-alpha-2:compile
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven:maven-model:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven:maven-artifact-manager:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-repository-metadata:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven:maven-artifact:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]    org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-utils:jar:3.0.5:compile
[DEBUG]    org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-digest:jar:1.0:compile
[DEBUG] Created new class realm plugin>org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-install-plugin:2.4
[DEBUG] Importing foreign packages into class realm plugin>org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-install-plugin:2.4
[DEBUG]   Imported:  < maven.api
[DEBUG] Populating class realm plugin>org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-install-plugin:2.4
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-install-plugin:jar:2.4
[DEBUG]   Included: junit:junit:jar:3.8.1
[DEBUG]   Included: org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-utils:jar:3.0.5
[DEBUG]   Included: org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-digest:jar:1.0
[DEBUG] Configuring mojo org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-install-plugin:2.4:install from plugin realm ClassRealm[plugin>org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-install-plugin:2.4, parent: jdk.internal.loader.ClassLoaders$AppClassLoader@6659c656]
[DEBUG] Configuring mojo 'org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-install-plugin:2.4:install' with basic configurator -->
[DEBUG]   (f) artifact = rapidfxcore:de.github.yfons.rapidfx:jar:1.111.858
[DEBUG]   (f) attachedArtifacts = []
[DEBUG]   (f) createChecksum = false
[DEBUG]   (f) localRepository =       id: local
      url: file:///C:/Users/marti/.m2/repository/
   layout: default
snapshots: [enabled => true, update => always]
 releases: [enabled => true, update => always]
   blocked: false

[DEBUG]   (f) packaging = jar
[DEBUG]   (f) pomFile = C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\pom.xml
[DEBUG]   (s) skip = false
[DEBUG]   (f) updateReleaseInfo = false
[DEBUG] -- end configuration --
[INFO] Installing C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\target\de.github.yfons.rapidfx-1.111.858.jar to C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\rapidfxcore\de.github.yfons.rapidfx\1.111.858\de.github.yfons.rapidfx-1.111.858.jar
[DEBUG] Skipped re-installing C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\target\de.github.yfons.rapidfx-1.111.858.jar to C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\rapidfxcore\de.github.yfons.rapidfx\1.111.858\de.github.yfons.rapidfx-1.111.858.jar, seems unchanged
[DEBUG] Writing tracking file C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\rapidfxcore\de.github.yfons.rapidfx\1.111.858\_remote.repositories
[INFO] Installing C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\pom.xml to C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\rapidfxcore\de.github.yfons.rapidfx\1.111.858\de.github.yfons.rapidfx-1.111.858.pom
[DEBUG] Writing tracking file C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\rapidfxcore\de.github.yfons.rapidfx\1.111.858\_remote.repositories
[DEBUG] Installing rapidfxcore:de.github.yfons.rapidfx/maven-metadata.xml to C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\rapidfxcore\de.github.yfons.rapidfx\maven-metadata-local.xml
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-deploy-plugin:2.8.1:deploy (default-deploy) @ de.github.yfons.rapidfx ---
[DEBUG] Dependency collection stats {ConflictMarker.analyzeTime=81600, ConflictMarker.markTime=30000, ConflictMarker.nodeCount=32, ConflictIdSorter.graphTime=20700, ConflictIdSorter.topsortTime=13100, ConflictIdSorter.conflictIdCount=14, ConflictIdSorter.conflictIdCycleCount=0, ConflictResolver.totalTime=203400, ConflictResolver.conflictItemCount=32, DefaultDependencyCollector.collectTime=7644400, DefaultDependencyCollector.transformTime=369800}
[DEBUG] org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-deploy-plugin:jar:2.8.1
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven:maven-plugin-api:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven:maven-project:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-settings:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-profile:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-artifact-manager:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]          org.apache.maven:maven-repository-metadata:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-plugin-registry:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]       org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-container-default:jar:1.0-alpha-9-stable-1:compile
[DEBUG]          junit:junit:jar:3.8.1:compile
[DEBUG]          classworlds:classworlds:jar:1.1-alpha-2:compile
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven:maven-model:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven:maven-artifact:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]    org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-utils:jar:3.0.15:compile
[DEBUG] Created new class realm plugin>org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-deploy-plugin:2.8.1
[DEBUG] Importing foreign packages into class realm plugin>org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-deploy-plugin:2.8.1
[DEBUG]   Imported:  < maven.api
[DEBUG] Populating class realm plugin>org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-deploy-plugin:2.8.1
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-deploy-plugin:jar:2.8.1
[DEBUG]   Included: junit:junit:jar:3.8.1
[DEBUG]   Included: org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-utils:jar:3.0.15
[DEBUG] Configuring mojo org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-deploy-plugin:2.8.1:deploy from plugin realm ClassRealm[plugin>org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-deploy-plugin:2.8.1, parent: jdk.internal.loader.ClassLoaders$AppClassLoader@6659c656]
[DEBUG] Configuring mojo 'org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-deploy-plugin:2.8.1:deploy' with basic configurator -->
[DEBUG]   (f) artifact = rapidfxcore:de.github.yfons.rapidfx:jar:1.111.858
[DEBUG]   (f) attachedArtifacts = []
[DEBUG]   (f) deployAtEnd = false
[DEBUG]   (s) localRepository =       id: local
      url: file:///C:/Users/marti/.m2/repository/
   layout: default
snapshots: [enabled => true, update => always]
 releases: [enabled => true, update => always]
   blocked: false

[DEBUG]   (f) offline = false
[DEBUG]   (f) packaging = jar
[DEBUG]   (f) pomFile = C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\pom.xml
[DEBUG]   (f) reactorProjects = [MavenProject: rapidfxcore:de.github.yfons.rapidfx:1.111.858 @ C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\pom.xml]
[DEBUG]   (f) retryFailedDeploymentCount = 1
[DEBUG]   (f) skip = false
[DEBUG]   (f) updateReleaseInfo = false
[DEBUG]   (f) project = MavenProject: rapidfxcore:de.github.yfons.rapidfx:1.111.858 @ C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\pom.xml
[DEBUG] -- end configuration --
[DEBUG] Using connector AetherRepositoryConnector with priority 100.0 for https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg with username=yfons, password=***
[INFO] Uploading to : https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg/rapidfxcore/de.github.yfons.rapidfx/1.111.858/de.github.yfons.rapidfx-1.111.858.pom
[INFO] Uploading to : https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg/rapidfxcore/de.github.yfons.rapidfx/1.111.858/de.github.yfons.rapidfx-1.111.858.jar
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO] BUILD FAILURE
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO] Total time:  2.663 s
[INFO] Finished at: 2021-12-22T11:55:42+01:00
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
[ERROR] Failed to execute goal org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-deploy-plugin:2.8.1:deploy (default-deploy) on project de.github.yfons.rapidfx: Failed to deploy artifacts: Could not transfer artifact rapidfxcore:de.github.yfons.rapidfx:jar:1.111.858 from/to github (https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg): Access denied to https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg/rapidfxcore/de.github.yfons.rapidfx/1.111.858/de.github.yfons.rapidfx-1.111.858.jar. Error code 401, -> [Help 1]
org.apache.maven.lifecycle.LifecycleExecutionException: Failed to execute goal org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-deploy-plugin:2.8.1:deploy (default-deploy) on project de.github.yfons.rapidfx: Failed to deploy artifacts: Could not transfer artifact rapidfxcore:de.github.yfons.rapidfx:jar:1.111.858 from/to github (https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg): Access denied to https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg/rapidfxcore/de.github.yfons.rapidfx/1.111.858/de.github.yfons.rapidfx-1.111.858.jar. Error code 401,
    at org.apache.maven.lifecycle.internal.MojoExecutor.execute(MojoExecutor.java:215)
    at org.apache.maven.lifecycle.internal.MojoExecutor.execute(MojoExecutor.java:156)
    at org.apache.maven.lifecycle.internal.MojoExecutor.execute(MojoExecutor.java:148)
    at org.apache.maven.lifecycle.internal.LifecycleModuleBuilder.buildProject(LifecycleModuleBuilder.java:117)
    at org.apache.maven.lifecycle.internal.LifecycleModuleBuilder.buildProject(LifecycleModuleBuilder.java:81)
    at org.apache.maven.lifecycle.internal.builder.singlethreaded.SingleThreadedBuilder.build(SingleThreadedBuilder.java:56)
    at org.apache.maven.lifecycle.internal.LifecycleStarter.execute(LifecycleStarter.java:128)
    at org.apache.maven.DefaultMaven.doExecute(DefaultMaven.java:305)
    at org.apache.maven.DefaultMaven.doExecute(DefaultMaven.java:192)
    at org.apache.maven.DefaultMaven.execute(DefaultMaven.java:105)
    at org.apache.maven.cli.MavenCli.execute(MavenCli.java:957)
    at org.apache.maven.cli.MavenCli.doMain(MavenCli.java:289)
    at org.apache.maven.cli.MavenCli.main(MavenCli.java:193)
    at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
    at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:77)
    at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:43)
    at java.base/java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:568)
    at org.codehaus.plexus.classworlds.launcher.Launcher.launchEnhanced(Launcher.java:282)
    at org.codehaus.plexus.classworlds.launcher.Launcher.launch(Launcher.java:225)
    at org.codehaus.plexus.classworlds.launcher.Launcher.mainWithExitCode(Launcher.java:406)
    at org.codehaus.plexus.classworlds.launcher.Launcher.main(Launcher.java:347)
Caused by: org.apache.maven.plugin.MojoExecutionException: Failed to deploy artifacts: Could not transfer artifact rapidfxcore:de.github.yfons.rapidfx:jar:1.111.858 from/to github (https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg): Access denied to https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg/rapidfxcore/de.github.yfons.rapidfx/1.111.858/de.github.yfons.rapidfx-1.111.858.jar. Error code 401,
    at org.apache.maven.plugin.deploy.DeployMojo.deployProject(DeployMojo.java:282)
    at org.apache.maven.plugin.deploy.DeployMojo.execute(DeployMojo.java:169)
    at org.apache.maven.plugin.DefaultBuildPluginManager.executeMojo(DefaultBuildPluginManager.java:137)
    at org.apache.maven.lifecycle.internal.MojoExecutor.execute(MojoExecutor.java:210)
    ... 20 more
Caused by: org.apache.maven.artifact.deployer.ArtifactDeploymentException: Failed to deploy artifacts: Could not transfer artifact rapidfxcore:de.github.yfons.rapidfx:jar:1.111.858 from/to github (https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg): Access denied to https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg/rapidfxcore/de.github.yfons.rapidfx/1.111.858/de.github.yfons.rapidfx-1.111.858.jar. Error code 401,
    at org.apache.maven.artifact.deployer.DefaultArtifactDeployer.deploy(DefaultArtifactDeployer.java:146)
    at org.apache.maven.plugin.deploy.AbstractDeployMojo.deploy(AbstractDeployMojo.java:171)
    at org.apache.maven.plugin.deploy.DeployMojo.deployProject(DeployMojo.java:248)
    ... 23 more
Caused by: org.eclipse.aether.deployment.DeploymentException: Failed to deploy artifacts: Could not transfer artifact rapidfxcore:de.github.yfons.rapidfx:jar:1.111.858 from/to github (https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg): Access denied to https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg/rapidfxcore/de.github.yfons.rapidfx/1.111.858/de.github.yfons.rapidfx-1.111.858.jar. Error code 401,
    at org.eclipse.aether.internal.impl.DefaultDeployer.deploy(DefaultDeployer.java:302)
    at org.eclipse.aether.internal.impl.DefaultDeployer.deploy(DefaultDeployer.java:213)
    at org.eclipse.aether.internal.impl.DefaultRepositorySystem.deploy(DefaultRepositorySystem.java:386)
    at org.apache.maven.artifact.deployer.DefaultArtifactDeployer.deploy(DefaultArtifactDeployer.java:142)
    ... 25 more
Caused by: org.eclipse.aether.transfer.ArtifactTransferException: Could not transfer artifact rapidfxcore:de.github.yfons.rapidfx:jar:1.111.858 from/to github (https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg): Access denied to https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg/rapidfxcore/de.github.yfons.rapidfx/1.111.858/de.github.yfons.rapidfx-1.111.858.jar. Error code 401,
    at io.takari.aether.connector.AetherRepositoryConnector$2.wrap(AetherRepositoryConnector.java:889)
    at io.takari.aether.connector.AetherRepositoryConnector$2.wrap(AetherRepositoryConnector.java:1)
    at io.takari.aether.connector.AetherRepositoryConnector$PutTask.flush(AetherRepositoryConnector.java:732)
    at io.takari.aether.connector.AetherRepositoryConnector.put(AetherRepositoryConnector.java:373)
    at org.eclipse.aether.internal.impl.DefaultDeployer.deploy(DefaultDeployer.java:295)
    ... 28 more
Caused by: io.takari.aether.connector.AuthorizationException: Access denied to https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg/rapidfxcore/de.github.yfons.rapidfx/1.111.858/de.github.yfons.rapidfx-1.111.858.jar. Error code 401,
    at io.takari.aether.connector.AetherRepositoryConnector.handleResponseCode(AetherRepositoryConnector.java:397)
    at io.takari.aether.connector.AetherRepositoryConnector.access$8(AetherRepositoryConnector.java:391)
    at io.takari.aether.connector.AetherRepositoryConnector$PutTask.run(AetherRepositoryConnector.java:703)
    at java.base/java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor.runWorker(ThreadPoolExecutor.java:1136)
    at java.base/java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor$Worker.run(ThreadPoolExecutor.java:635)
    at java.base/java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:833)
[ERROR]
[ERROR]
[ERROR] For more information about the errors and possible solutions, please read the following articles:
[ERROR] [Help 1] http://cwiki.apache.org/confluence/display/MAVEN/MojoExecutionException
```
es ist toll dass in jeder stelle absolut der gleiche satz steht mit 

Caused by: org.eclipse.aether.transfer.ArtifactTransferException: Could not transfer artifact rapidfxcore:de.github.yfons.rapidfx:jar:1.111.858 from/to github (https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg): Access denied to https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg/rapidfxcore

das ist shcön und gut aber welcher access fehlt ode rwarum oder was passiert ist wird nicht erwähnt


----------



## Mart (22. Dez 2021)

ok aktueller stand....

wenn ich es als -SNAPSHOT kennzeichne kann ich es uploaden 

und in das andere projekt hab ich die github verbindung hinzugefügt das geht auch, nur warum zum geier funktioniert es nicht die jar hinzuschieben wenn ich es als release habe also kein -SNAPSHOT


----------

